# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Si po shndërrohet patriotizmi pa mbulesë në pjesë të debatit publik në Kosovë!

## hajla

Me mendim se ky artikull,mund te shkruhet dhe nen tema apo debate, qe ka t'bej rreth ngjarjeve ne kosove sot dhe dje,qofte,kritikave,a po thash e te thenave,cilat do qofshin ato?
...me besim qe dhe kjo tem e rastit,do nxe vendin diku ne mes te tjerash,megjithate,luas qdonjerin nga moderatoret, qe te bartin ne nje vend te sigurt nese tema kerko zhvendimin? Ju falemnderit.
Dhe njiheri ju kujtoi per temen ne vijim...E shkruar nga _Enver Robelli._
I cili flet mbi raste e te kaluares,madje dhe te sotmes,
Ne te cilen po perballet *Kosova* dhe populli i saj ne teresi...

marr nga-Koha.net

Lexim te qet,

http://www.koha.net/repository/image...05111937_5.jpg

*Popullizem me brek te shqyera*

Publikuar: Sot, më 11 maj 2011

    Enver Robelli

Si po shndërrohet patriotizmi pa mbulesë në pjesë të debatit publik në Kosovë

Dikur, në vitet ‘90, kjo shoqëri kishte një tërësi vlerash dhe mendim mbizotërues mbi disa çështje themelore të orientimit politik. Një ndër këto vlera ishte ideja e perëndizimit të shoqërisë, e krijimit të shtetit, e ndërtimit të tij, e përparimit dhe zhvillimit ekonomik. Me gjasë ky homogjenizim u krijua vetëm përballë rrezikut të jashtëm. Kur erdhi rasti historik, pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve të Kosovës u dorëzuan përballë sfidave të lirisë. Ndoshta e paramendonin lirinë si qëllim në vetvete dhe jo si mundësi për t’i kthyer gjërat në drejtim pozitiv. Sot, si kurrë më parë, në shoqërinë e Kosovës mbretëron dëshpërimi, mungesa e vullnetit dhe kapitullimi përballë një kaste sunduese herë qesharake, herë dashakeqëse. Sot, si kurrë më parë, krerët e Kosovës, politikanët dhe pjesëmarrësit kryesisht të pathirrur në debatin publik, janë shndërruar në karikatura, që tallen me shtetin dhe shoqërinë.
Fillimisht po përmendim një vendim të këtyre ditëve të Institutit Albanologjik në Prishtinë. Përveç ankesave (ndonjëherë ndoshta edhe të drejta) për mungesë financimi nga arka e shtetit anëtarët e këtij Instituti bëhen të gjallë rrallë e për mall edhe me ndonjë vepër, që, për fat të keq, nuk e tërheq vëmendjen përtej gardhit provincial kulturor të Prishtinës, ndërsa tash Instituti njoftoi se e ka shpallur anëtar nderi ish-kryetarin e Shqipërisë, Alfred Moisiu, sepse qenkësh “figurë e rëndësishme e integrimeve mbarëshqiptare, i dëshmuar për angazhim konstruktiv në kohën sa ishte president dhe angazhim të vazhdueshëm për zgjidhjen e drejtë të çështjes shqiptare”. Duket se dinjitarëve të Institutit Albanologjik u kanë bërë përshtypje disa deklarata populliste të Moisiut, që ai i ka dhënë kohëve të fundit. Duke qenë pensionist politik dhe rrjedhimisht pa asnjë obligim politik dhe shtetëror, Moisiu ka deklaruar së fundi se Kosova qenkësh krahinë e Shqipërisë.

Inxhinieri i onomastikës

Ky shpërthim kinse patriotik i bën dëm Kosovës në momentin aktual, sepse çon ujë në mullirin e atyre shteteve evropiane, të cilat mendojnë se shqiptarët kanë projekte të tjera megalomane për ndryshim kufijsh, për ndërrime territoresh, shkëmbime popullsish etj. Po ashtu kjo deklaratë e papërgjegjshme i shërben kryetarit të Serbisë, Boris Tadiq, i cili është duke kërkuar partnerë ndër shqiptarë për ndarjen e Kosovës. Si partnerë atij iu kanë afruar kryesisht matrapazët politikë shqiptarë, të cilët defilojnë me brekë të shqyera dhe me parulla bajate kuazipatriotike. Moisiu s’është dëgjuar ndonjëherë të ketë thënë se krahinë e Shqipërisë është, ta zëmë, Çamëria. Në fillim të nëntorit 2005, ai mbeti me duar në xhepa, kur presidenti i Greqisë, Karolos Papulias, ndërpreu një udhëtim në Sarandë dhe hoqi dorë nga takimi me kryetarin shqiptar Alfred Moisiu, vetëm e vetëm pse disa çamë kishin organizuar një demonstratë para hotelit, ku ishte planifikuar të bisedonin dy krerët e shteteve. Përmes protestës simbolike çamët synonin të tërhiqnin vëmendjen e opinionit ndërkombëtar ndaj padrejtësive të shtetit grek, siç janë dëbimi kolektiv i popullsisë çame dhe konfiskimi i pasurisë.
Instituti Albanologjik në Prishtinë para se të merrte këtë vendim është dashur të shikonte me sy kritik edhe biografinë e Moisiut. Mjafton të lexohet jetëshkrimi i tij në forumin gjerman Munzinger, i cili është arkivi më përmbajtjesor dhe më i paanshëm i biografive të personaliteteve politike. Aty, mes tjerash, thuhet se Moisiu ishte “një përfaqësues prijës i regjimit të diktatorit Enver Hoxha” dhe kujtohet roli i tij në bunkerizimin e Shqipërisë. Instituti Albanologjik nuk ka një faqe në internet dhe nuk dihet nëse deri më tani ka shpallur ndokënd anëtar nderi. Nëse Moisiu është i pari i tillë, atëherë është vërtet rast unik në botë, ku një institucion që merret me studimin e dialektologjisë, leksikografisë, onomastikës, etnomuzikologjisë etj., e shpall anëtar nderi një gjeneral të shkollës sovjetike dhe specialist të inxhinierisë ushtarake. Vendimi i Institutit Albanologjik s’është gjë tjetër, përveçse një akt popullist dhe qesharak. Nderimet pa kriter janë shndërruar në sëmundje të shoqërisë shqiptare. Titujt “doktor nderi” dhe dekoratat e llojllojshme shpërndahen si gotat me salep në pazarin e kasabave orientale.

Traditë kosovare?

Një rast tjetër i patriotizmit pa mbulesë ishte mënyra se si kryetari i Komunës së Suharekës, Blerim Kuçi, u mundua ta arsyetojë heshtjen e tij përballë kërkesës së EULEX-it për të dhënë dëshmi lidhur me arrestimin e tij nga ana e disa eksponentëve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës në vitin 1999. Pas luftës Kuçi nuk ka ngurruar t’u tregojë krerëve të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës se është keqtrajtuar nga UÇK-ja, flitet madje se ishte dënuar edhe me vdekje. Nëse ky vendim ka ekzistuar është mirë që s’është ekzekutuar dhe kështu ka shpëtuar një njeri, por jo pak të tjerë nuk kanë shpëtuar, sepse krahas luftës kundër Serbisë disa shqiptarë kanë zhvilluar edhe një luftë vëllavrasëse. Kjo temë delikate për shoqërinë shqiptare të Kosovës ka mbetur e mbyllur edhe falë oportunizmit të viktimave. Është çështje personale e Blerim Kuçit për të mos dhënë dëshmi, por është tallje me publikun kur ai përpiqet që heshtjen e tij dhe bllokimin e punës së drejtësisë t’ia shesë opinionit si akt patriotik në mbrojtje të atyre që quhen “vlera të luftës” dhe në rastin konkret s’janë gjë tjetër veçse pisllëqe. Kuçi ishte javën e kaluar mysafir në emisionin “Interaktiv” në KTV dhe heshtjen e tij u mundua ta arsyetojë disi me traditën kosovare. Kam dëgjuar shpesh referime dëshpëruese të prokurorëve të UNMIK-ut dhe EULEX-it, të cilët thonë se në një shoqëri me mentalitet fisnor, parashtetëror dhe pasotoman është pothuaj e pamundshme të luftohet krimi dhe të ndriçohen anët e errëta të historisë, sepse ende këtu sundon ligji i heshtjes. A nuk e vërteton këtë vetë një kryetar komune me emrin Blerim Kuçi? Thënë shkurt: është punë e tij që ka zgjedhur heshtjen, por së paku të mos mundohet ta arsyetojë atë pa argumente.
Të dalldisur nga akti i Kuçit, i cili s’mund të shikohet si ndihmesë drejtësisë, gjatë fundjavës me një deklaratë skandaloze u paraqit edhe Organizata e Veteranëve të Luftës së UÇK-së, e njohur shpesh për argati politike dhe jo për mbrojtje të idesë çlirimtare të Kosovës. Kjo organizatë u bën thirrje ish-luftëtarëve të UÇK-së të mos pranojnë autoritetin e EULEX-it dhe të mos japin deklarata lidhur me “të ashtuquajturat krime të luftës”. Mbetet e paqartë nëse ky apel vlen edhe për ata ish-ushtarë, që eventualisht mund të thirren nga EULEX-i për të dëshmuar edhe për krimet e forcave serbe. Ngjashëm si në rastin e Institutit Albanologjik dhe të Blerim Kuçit edhe reagimi i veteranëve bën pjesë në paradën e popullizmit. Me këso sjelljesh shoqëria e Kosovës largohet nga Evropa.

“Të gjithëve do t’ju vrasim...”

Sa më shumë që Kosova largohet nga Evropa, aq më i madh është rreziku i shndërrimit total të këtij vendi në një territor në duar të oligarkëve mujsharë, vjedhësve të votave, (b)analistëve arsyetues të krimeve dhe korrupsionit. Në këtë tunel Kosova tashmë është futur, sepse drejtësia është selektive dhe në shërbim të pushtetit. Dëgjohen eksponentë të pushtetit duke i mbrojtur disa arrestime në Komunën e Prishtinës, por nuk ka asnjë apel as nga kryeministri, as nga përfaqësues të tjerë të pushtetit që kryetari i Kaçanikut të japë dorëheqjen, pasi është dënuar me tre vjet burg për disa vepra penale. Fati i vetëm i këtij politikani është ky: ai është anëtar i një partie të fortë, e cila ligjin e përdor vetëm kur është fjala për rivalët politikë. Ka edhe politikanë të tjerë të Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës që kanë rënë në konflikt me ligjin, por vazhdojnë të sundojnë, sepse i kanë “fituar” votat. Frikë nga policia nuk kanë, sepse disa pjesëtarë në poste kyçe të Policisë së Kosovës dalëngadalë po shndërrohen në shërbëtorë të PDK-së dhe jo në mbrojtës të pakompromis të lirisë, rendit dhe ligjeve të këtij vendi. Kështu si po ecin punët, mbrojtja e vetme nga përndjekja është anëtarësimi në PDK! Ata që s’pranojnë këtë antisistem antivlerash do të etiketohen me thashetheme, me shpikje, me shpifje monstruoze dhe montime. Kështu duket se ka qenë në disa raste, ndonëse të izoluara, edhe gjatë luftës. Këto ditë dëshmitari Imer Imeri, viktimë e pisllëqeve ndërshqiptare, tregoi se gjatë luftës ishte rrëmbyer nga UÇK-ja dhe ishte rrahur, gjithnjë duke iu përsëritur kërkesa: “...hiqni dorë nga LDK-ja, sepse përndryshe të gjithëve do t’ju vrasim”. Sot kjo parullë është modifikuar: hiqni dorë nga angazhimi politik në partitë opozitare, hiqni dorë nga kritika nëse dëshironi të jeni rehat. Kjo është një rehati varrezash, e cila Kosovën mund ta shndërrojë në një lloj Afganistani light në mes të Evropës, ku fiset grinden për ndarjen e plaçkës. Në raste të tilla bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk njeh skrupull: ajo bashkëpunon me atë që është më i pamëshirshëm si sundimtar.
Përballë kësaj gjendjeje dëgjohen ministra duke e akuzuar Bashkimin Evropian se nuk po i heq vizat për qytetarët e Kosovës, ndonëse “ne i kemi plotësuar të gjitha kushtet”. Plotësim i kushteve nuk është vetëm rregullimi i disa çështjeve teknike, por edhe krijimi i institucioneve thellësisht të pavarura, të cilat nuk i nënshtrohen dëshirës për revansh politik.

robelli@bluewin.ch
Shpërndaje artikullin:

Hajla!

----------


## hajla

P.s.mbase,si kurreshtare mbi artikuj (pa u lodhur fare) eshte bere "Copy paste,koheve te fundit.lool.
Me pas vjen autori cili ka shkruar,si synim per tu terhekur vemendjen lexuesit/ses.. mbi temen ne vijim :Lulja3: 

“Evladi” dhe neootomanizmi

Publikuar: Sot, më 12 maj 2011

    Halil Matoshi

http://www.koha.net/repository/images/12-matosh5.jpg

Popujt ballkanikë, pra edhe shqiptarët kosovarë, të cilët nuk pranohen brenda mureve evropiane, por detyrohen të jetojnë përtej mureve, duke krijuar një lloj fortese kundër rrezikut osman, mongol, si dhe kundër çdo rreziku, ushtarak apo politik, janë në dilema historike, nga t’ia mbajnë?
Pse paradoksalisht Kosova i rri kaq afër Turqisë dhe a po pëson disfatë mendimi perëndimor në Kosovë për t’iu kthyer gjysmëhënës?

Dy momente, të shpifura ose të qenët,  sado që në të parë s’kanë lidhje njëra me tjetrën e sfidojnë Kosovën, shtetin më të ri, që struket përtej mureve të BE-së dhe pret që dikush i madh, i fuqishëm, me ndikim, t’ia shtrijë dorën. Momenti i parë është një spekulim në median serbe se amerikanët po e kërkojnë një strategji dalëse nga Kosova, duke ia lënë “krahinën jugore serbe” në duar Turqisë, e në këtë kontekst edhe vetë bazën amerikane në Sojevë të Ferizajt “Bondsteel”. Ky spekulim, ndonëse u demantua nga autoritetet amerikane në Prishtinë, është një tezë për debat, sado konspirative dhe sado frikësuese, me gjithë faktin se Turqia është aleati nr. 1 amerikan që “ruan” Grykën e Bosforit, dhe sado që ky vend ushtarakisht dhe ekonomikisht i fuqishëm ka dhënë kontribut të madh në çlirimin e Kosovës, gjatë fushatës ajrore të NATO-s mbi forcat serbe të sigurisë, si dhe pas çlirimit, deri te njohja dhe “marrja nën sqetull” e shtetit të ri në samite dhe nisma rajonale.
Kurse momenti i dytë është miqësia vëllazërore e Qeverisë së Kosovës me Qeverinë e Ankarasë, sidomos “vllaznillëku” mes kryeministrit kosovar Hashim Thaçi dhe homologut të tij turk Rexhep Tayp Erdogan, i cili në disa raste e pret kosovarin në mënyrë spektakolare, duke e marrë përdore si “evlad” dhe pikërisht në këtë moment goxha të rëndë për Thaçin, i cili gjendet në një situatë izolimi ndërkombëtar.
Pos interesave ekonomike (“Bechtel-Enka” dhe ekspansioni turk në tregun financiar në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë) vrojtues të politikave rajonale dhe globale e shohin këtë shtrirje dore të Turqisë si joshje për rikthimin e ndikimit të shtetit aziatik në Ballkan, si fuqi rajonale dhe më gjerë, për t’i hedhur themelet e një organizmi të ri, që do ta përbënin pikërisht shtetet që gjenden përtej mureve të Evropës së parë, që nga Evropa Juglindore, përmes Mesdheut e deri në Lindjen e Mesme (madje ky ishte edhe një propozim i mëhershëm i presidentit francez Sarkozy.) Një lidhje mes atyre që ulen si të ndrojtur në sofrën e dytë, e jo në të parën, që shtrohet në Bruksel.
Rrethanat e brendshme politike, të pafavorshme për Thaçin dhe partinë e tij, PDK, kanë bërë që ai të marrë goditje dhe të shihet me sy të keq nga shumë çarqe perëndimore, posaçërisht evropiane. Derisa gjermanët e fyer për dekonspirimin e agjentëve të BND-së në Prishtinë e mbajnë inat; britanikët e shohin si shef që di shumë për organizatat kriminale gjatë dhe pas lufte dhe po bëjnë presion të rritur për t’i prerë lidhjet mes politikës dhe krimit të organizuar; kurse zviceranët, austriakët, holandezët, nordikët, i shmangen kontaktit më kryeministrin kosovar posaçërisht pas publikimit të raportit të Dick Martyt, sado që goditjet e tij ishin nën brez dhe asnjëherë nuk fituan forcë të argumentit.
E në këto ditë të këqija Thaçit iu gjet pranë vëllai Erdogan, i cili e ka marrë mbi supe nxjerrjen e kosovarit nga izolimi ndërkombëtar.
Është fatalitet ballkanik dhe posaçërisht shqiptar fakti se asnjë lider në asnjë periudhë historike nuk mund të mbijetojë në politikë dhe në drejtimin e shtetit pa partner (aleat) ndërkombëtar. I tillë ishte Ismail Qemali që “flirtonte” me grekët, Azem Bejta u lidh me Kosta Peçancin dhe mori ndihma e armë për t’u hedhur në luftë kundër austriakëve edhe ashtu në tërheqje e sipër, Isa Boletini po ashtu ra në grackën e serbo-malazezve dhe u hodh kundër austriakëve, pastaj Ahmet Zogu që i “bënte bac” serbët për ta shuar kryengritjen e kundërshtarëve, si dhe qeverinë socialdemokrate të Nolit, pastaj Enver Hoxha që herë i rrinte në supe Josif Stalinit e herë Maos, këndej Bjeshkëve të Nemuna, Fadil Hoxha e Mahmut Bakalli u desh të lidheshin me Titon dhe Jugosllavinë federale, e deri te liderët paskomunistë që bredhin nga prehri i amerikanëve tek turqit, ose mbajnë lidhje të dyfishta mes britanikëve dhe francezëve.
Thaçi e ka zgjedhur partnerin e tij amerikan (ambasadorin Christopher Dell), por edhe mikun e mikut, Erdogan, dhe kjo u shpërblye, sepse i qiti nga loja dy njerëz të fuqishëm të PDK-së, Fatmir Limajn dhe Jakup Krasniqin, jo pse këta nuk i rrinin karshi, por pse këta të dy nuk patën në krah asnjë partner ndërkombëtar.
Spekulimi serb dhe narracioni i “Bondsteelit” që po u falet turqve konstruktohet pikërisht nga narracioni i Thaçit që e ka për Turqinë si vëlla të madh, mirëpo çdo joshje e mëtejshme dhe përdorimi i kësaj vëllazërie për nevojat e luftës së brendshme politike nga kryeministri Thaçi dhe rrëshqitja pa kriter dhe pa rivlerësim të interesave vitale kombëtare nën prehrin e Turqisë është historikisht e gabuar dhe shpie në qorrsokak. Pse? Turqia ka probleme serioze me liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut dhe ato civile, lirinë e shprehjes dhe shtypin e lirë (aktualisht dhjetëra gazetarë u akuzuan dhe u arrestuan për përgatitjen e një puçi) brenda shtetit, kurse problemet e jashtme (dekada të tëra që pret në dyert e BE-së) kanë të bëjnë me pranimin e gjenocidit ndaj armenëve gjatë luftërave ballkanike, si dhe probleme me separatistët kurdë të PKK-së.
Në këtë situatë konfuze ndërkombëtare, kur karshi Kosovës po shfaqen dy Evropa, ose një thikë me dy tehe, (mosnjohja e shtetit të ri nga pesë anëtare të BE-së) Thaçi e ka zgjedhur udhën e tij “që shpie në Evropë” – nga Stambolli.
Kurse oponentët e tij brenda PDK-së e kanë zgjedhur Evropën për Evropë.
Në këtë debat kundërshtari politik i madh i Thaçit, Jakup Krasniqi, bëri apel më 9 maj (Ditën e Evropës) që të gjitha shtetet e BE-së ta njohin me urgjencë Kosovën, duke lënë të kuptohet se nëse Evropa nuk ia shtrin dorën shtetit të ri, ai mund të “humb në mjegullën neootomane.”
Dhe pikërisht këtë ditë, një oponencë ndaj “Udhës së Qabesë”, e shfaqi edhe presidentja e vendit, Atifete Jahjaga, e cila e përdori një metaforë letrare që përdorej dendur nga disidentët e Evropës Lindore, gjatë luftës së ftohtë: “Për Kosovën dielli lind në Perëndim”, tha ajo dhe mbeti gjallë!
Sigurisht që presidentja e ka referencë për këtë edhe ideatorin më pa ekuivok e më të bindur të perëndimorizimit të Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, i cili pa fije dyshimi u rreshtua me Perëndimin, posaçërisht me SHBA-në, dhe ky është kontributi i tij për më shumë dritë historike në orientimin e shoqërisë kosovare nga lind dielli: Me Perëndimin!
Kujt t’i besohet në këtë konfuzion? Kush ka të drejtë? Kush po luan “bixhoz” me Republikën e Kosovës?
Çfarë po ndodh me vendet anëtare të BE-së e çka në shtetin e ri që shumica e vendeve të bllokut e kanë njohur?
Thellë në brendi të Kosovës ka çuna serbë që veten e quajnë “Njësit antiterrorist” nga Lëvizja Çlirimtare Serbe që përgatiten për luftë nën sloganin “Gjithmonë para të gjithëve.”
Derisa për sigurinë ende kanë kompetenca KFOR-i dhe EULEX-i, frika për të ardhmen shfaqet kur i baraspeshon politikat që prodhojnë këto “Dy Evropa.”
E para, për shkak se interes i saj është joshja e Serbisë brenda BE-së, nuk do të ndërmarrë asgjë për integrimin e pjesës veriore të Kosovës nën autoritetin e Prishtinës zyrtare, madje ka vende evropiane që mund të dalin në mbrojtje të “pëllumbave” serbë, sepse me ndëshkimin e këtyre strukturave paralele do të hidhërohej kështu Beogradi dhe natyrisht Moska!
Çfarë politike e jashtme e pakrye në Kosovë është kjo? Madje aktualisht kjo politikë është shndërruar në “shqiponjë me katër krerë”, me Behgjet Pacollin e Enver Hoxhajn, si rivalë rreth së njëjtës tortë, me Edita Tahirin, që në raport me Serbinë po e luan rolin e ministres së Jashtme, apo edhe me Vlora Çitakun, e cila e luan këtë rol në raport me Brukselin?
Ndërkaq ministri i vetëm i Jashtëm, i fuqishëm, mbetet Hashim Thaçi, “evladi”.
Ndërkaq “dy Evropat” do të vazhdojnë me pikasjen dhe ngjyrosjen e lajmit për Kosovën sipas qejfit të Boris Tadiqit, ose së paku për të mos e bërë atë nervoz (që t’ua bëjë me sy radikalëve prorusë!?). Po ky Tadiq “proevropian” ende i inkurajon “çlirimtarët e Kosovës” në Veri të Kosovës, që t’i ruajnë ‘kokardat”, duke u dhënë mesazhin më idiotesk të mundshëm, për t’u ngritur kundër shtetit ku jetojnë dhe bëjnë fëmijë. Nëse serbët e Kosovës vazhdojnë t’i provokojnë fqinjët e tyre shqiptarë (fëmijët e tyre) madje edhe t’i kërcënojnë me këso mesazhe që ishin menduar se i përkisnin së kaluarës fashiste serbe, atëherë kush do të përkujdeset pastaj për gjumë të rehatshëm të fëmijëve serbë?
Rexhepi me Hashimin?
Kjo gjendje (dhe ky lajm me dy fytyra) është derivat i dy politikave ose “dy Evropave” dhe i një pazari të madh.
Ku është pala kosovare në këtë lajm?
Këtë u përpoqën ta thonë Krasniqi e Jahjaga, por në ato momente Thaçi parakalonte nëpër tepih të kuq të Stambollit.
Kurse në qytetin jugor të Kosovës, të cilin politikisht “e shkeli” Thaçi, madje e bëri me universitet, shumë qytetarë, me përkatësi etnike të dëshmuar historikisht, preferojnë të “shkruhen” turq, sepse, së pari, shteti i tyre, Kosova, ka bërë pak për t’i rehatuar, por në këtë “ndërrim identitar” e shohin një mundësi të mirë për privilegje, kryeministri kosovar është vëlla me atë turk.
Neootomanizmi po tenton t’ia ndërrojë fytyrën perëndimore shoqërisë kosovare, dhe ky nuk është akademizëm, por fsheh diçka nga realiteti i prekshëm popullor.

halil.matoshi@kohaditore.com
Shpërndaje artikullin:

Hajla!

----------


## hajla

Marr nga ni forum tjeter shqiptar...I Titulluar *Dardania.de*..por si shum me fam,me duket nje forum me i persosur per nga shkrimet, dhe anasjelltas nje shoqeri tejet e manciopuar nder te tjera..ku per momentin zgjodha diqka shum interesante,(dhen nga nje bashkbisedues si mik i ketij antari) i njohur me nofken.*Panta_rhei*
http://www.dardania.de/vb/upload/ima...ine=1144849523
*I cili thote...*
Po bisedoja nji ditë me një mik timin. Mik të vjetër, më të vjetër se unë. E njoh si një person mjaft të matur, intelektual dhe, mbi të gjitha, që reflekton drejtë. Ka jetuar dhe jeton pjesën më të madhe të jetës në Kosovë, rrethanat e së cilës mendoj se i njeh mjaft mirë.
Derisa po e pyesja për disa miq e për disa persona, të njohur tanë të përbashkët, miku im u drejtua kah unë dhe me një fytyrë prej të befasuari më thotë:

-..., a po të duket bre edhe ty që diqysh kohëve të fundit njerëzit po sillen sikur me e dijtë që bota është në të sosur?
Nuk po e kanë fort gajle për fytyrë, nuk e kanë gajle për moral... nuk lodhen fort për pasojat e veprimeve të tyre... nuk brengosen fort për pasojat e fjalëve që flasin... nuk e kanë gajle fort nëse hyjnë borgj... nuk e shohin të arsyeshme të zgjedhin njerëzit nëse janë shokë të mirë e të ndershëm, ose nëse janë të pandershëm... besnikë a jobesnikë... nuk ju bën përshtypje fort përkushtimi ndaj familjes, prindërve... nuk lodhen fort me kënd shoqërohen, as me kënd dashurohen, as se me kënd martohen...
Kryesisht, njerëzit po jetojnë "sot për nesër"... pa të ardhme. Ose, nuk ju intereson fort të kujdesen se si do të jetojnë në të ardhmen e vet - mbi çfarë baze?

...këto ishin fjalët e mikut.
Personalisht, tentova që këtë reflektimin e mikut tim, ta kufizoj vetëm brenda shoqërisë shqiptare. Thënë të drejtën, në këtë kontekst, nuk m'u duk fort i pabazë konkludimi i tij. (Pa teprim, m'u duk edhe i arsyeshëm)

Edhepse konkludimi i mikut se "njerëzit po sillen sikur të jenë të vetëdijshëm se bota është së shpejti në të sosur", m'u duk i ekzagjeruar, dhe paksa i fryrë... mendoj se sjelljet e njerëzve (tanë sidomos), megjithatë tregojnë se, nëse jo bota, diçka është në të sosur në këtë shoqëri(?!)

_______________
Hajla.

----------


## hajla

Diaspora Shqiptare në Gjermani e shqetësuar për gjendjen aktuale  gjithëkombëtare!



image001.jpg@01CC18A7.2FA74C40

     Asllan Dibrani



1. Riorganizim i diasporës shqiptare në  Gjermani

2. U themelua "Bashkësia e Klubeve ,Shoqatave dhe Shoqërive Shqiptare në Baden-Wurtemberg"

3. Debate  për gjendjen e përgjithshme te diasporës shqiptare  dhe ma gjerë



Kombi shqiptar sikur ka dal nga binaret e  një procesi  drejt një zhvillimi  dhe integrimi  me vendet e zhvilluara! Në kohët e fundit    kjo paqartësi sikur po merr  dimensione dramatike    si në Kosovë po ashtu edhe në Shqipëri. Këto  fenomene negative  të kombit   janë në një situate të pa lakmueshme  pikërisht  me   gjendjen aktuale në Kosovë,për  pa sigurinë  e vendit ,  gjendja ekonomike e rrënuar nga varfëria e tepërt e popullit ,   indikacionet e  përkeqësimit të situatës  pikërisht me  synimet e ndarjes se Kosovës nga   ish okupator i serb!    Zhvillimet  e bisedimeve serbo-shqiptare  në dëmin e popullit,  keq menaxhimin e politikes se Qeverisë së Kosovës   në  raport me "Diasporën Shqiptare"  që kjo e fundit e ndien vetën te anash kaluar dhe të përbuzur ne te gjitha sferat po edhe me harresën e saj në regjistrimin e popullatës .  Si rezultat i pakënaqësisë  se "Diasporës Shqiptare" të  kësaj gjendje aktuale   në rrafshin kombëtar me iniciativën e  disa klubeve ,qendrave kulturore dhe shoqatave   në Baden Wurtember   u mbajt një takim  i  përbashkët i këtyre shoqatave  dhe klubeve  në Singen  të Gjermanisë afër Zvicrës me qellim të bashkimit të forcave   të Diasporës  Shqiptare në Gjermani , ku  filloj të   zgjohet nga  amullia  e udhëkryqit  te gjendjes  aktuale kombëtare të krijuar nga  grupe të pa përgjegjshme karshi  interesit kombëtar për momentin!...



image002.jpg@01CC18A7.2FA74C40



Përfaqësuesit e shoqatave , klubeve, dhe qendrave Kulturore  të

Baden-Wurtembergut  në Singen  pran objektit  "Kosova"





1.Riorganizim i diasporës shqiptare në  Gjermani

Me analizën e kësaj gjendje te rëndë  nga bisedat paraprake të përfaqësuesve të Diaspores shqiptare të z.Azem Veliut  përfaqësues e Klubit "Kosova "nga Singani ,Asllan Dibranit  përfaqësues dhe kryetar  i "Qendrës  Kulturore shqiptare  të Shtutgardit "dhe përfaqësues i "Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve shqiptar në Gjermani"  si dhe me Leke Preqin  përfaqesues  i Klubi "Shqiponja"   nga Albstadi, këta iniciues bënë  organizimin e një takimi të këtij karakteri  për konsultim dhe bashkëpunim ndërmjet veti për  riformimin e,"Bashkësisë ose Bashkimin e te gjitha klubeve dhe qendrave kulturore  si dhe shoqatave tjera, ku edhe e përcaktuan datën e mbajtjes se këtij takimi me datën 15.05  2011 në Singen.

Mbledhja filloj në ora 13.h me ç'rast Klubi "Kosova" bëri  organizimin dhe mikpritjen   tradicionale shqiptare  ku ky klub ka lënë gjurmë veprimi qe shumë vite , ma tepër foli edhe kryetari i klubit  "Kosova" nga Singenit Avdi Krasniqi i cili  dha një rezyme për historikun e këtij klubi dhe hapi  fjalën hyrëse ku përzemërsisht përshëndeti ardhjen e mysafireve. Në këtë takim ishin prezent  këto klube dhe shoqata mesa vijon:

Klubi "Shqiponja"   nga Albstadi përfaqesues Leke Preqçi, klubi shqiptar  "Malësia" Hechingen përfaqesues Hazir Beqaj, "Bashkesia shqiptare" Freiburg përfaqesues Azem Ajvazi,  shoqata humanitere "Hereqi"përfaqesues  Maxhun Syla  shoqata "Rinia" Singen përfaqesues Hasan  Hajdari ,klubi shqiptar "Agimi " perfaqesues Ismet Vokshi ,Feride  Selmani  dhe Nadire Hakaj  nga Singeni përfaqesuese   te shoqatës  "Nermin  Vlora Palaski",Klubi" Kosova"  perfaqesues Avdi Krasniqi dhe Azem Veliu , "Qendra Kulturore  Shqiptare"  nga Shtutgardi dhe "Lidhja e Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve Shqiptar në Gjermani" përfaqësues Asllan Dibrani





Fillimisht  nga  zoti Azem Veliu ,  Lekë Preqi dhe Asllan Dibrani u shpalos  projekti i  doemosdorëshmerisë se riorganizimit te  Diasporës Shqiptare  si pas një projekti në disa pika , ku edhe u   formua komisioni    nga pese anëtar  për përpilimin e  pikave të rendit të ditës. image003.jpg@01CC18A7.2FA74C40

Grupi   i punës  se përkohshme deri në kuvend  e përbëre   Asllan Dibrani,Ismet Vokashi,

Azem Veliu,Feride Selmani dhe Skender Klaiqi.



2.U themelua "Bashkësia e Klubeve ,Shoqatave dhe Shoqërive Shqiptare në Baden-Wurtemberg"

Nga të pranishmit me vota të hapura u propozuan për grupin e punës se përkohshme deri në mbajtjen e Kuvendit  Asllan Dibrani,Ismet Vokashi,Azem Veliu,Feride Selmani dhe Skender Klaiqi.I njëjti grup  i punës nga te pranishmit u përcaktua edhe për  përpilimin e  pikave të rendit te ditës. Pas konsultimeve të këtij grupi pune kryesues u përcaktua Ismet Vokshi me çka  dolën pran publikut me këto pika te rendit te ditës me sa vijon:

Rendi i ditës.

1. Emërtimi dhe  themelimi i këtij organizmi me emrin "Bashkësia e Klubeve ,Shoqatave dhe Shoqërive Shqiptare në Baden-Wurtemberg"

2. Mbarëvajtja ,aktiviteti dhe organizimi  i shoqatave,qendrave kulturore dhe klubeve në B.W. dhe ma gjerë në nivel  të Gjermanisë  dhe  të diasporës shqiptare në tërësi. 

3. Raportet e Diasporës Shqiptare me institucionet e Kosovës,anashkalimi i regjistrimit të popullatës pa pjesëmarrjen  e mërgatës  shqiptare si dhe formimi i Ministrisë  së Diasporës Shqiptare   pa marrëveshjen me diasporën shqiptare.

4. Përçarja e diasporës  shqiptare si pasojë e ekzistimit të partive politike në diasporë  me rezultate boshe.

Ky rend dite u aprovua nga të pranishmit  dhe emërtimi i  kësaj Bashkësie u miratua por selinë e përkohshme deri në Kuvend u përcaktua qe te jete në   qytetin  e Shtutgardit. Me propozimin e Asllan dibranit  u përcaktuan edhe  tre veta për përpilimin  e statutit dhe rregullores së punës  të  kësaj Bashkësie të Shoqatave dhe Klubeve .Për përpilimin dhe plotësimin e statutit  u formua komisioni nga tre anëtar  nga z. Maxhun Syla (jurist) , me bashkëpunëtorët e ti Leke Preqin dhe Shkodran Tolajn.

image004.jpg@01CC18A7.2FA74C40

Grup i përbashkët  me paje  pune  në Klubin  "Kosova" të Singenit



3. Debate  për gjendjen e përgjithshme te diasporës shqiptare  dhe ma gjerë



Koha në vijim u mbeti të pranishmev debati lidhur me pikat e rendit të ditës. U diskutua  për pozicionin e  "Diasporës Shqiptare" si shumë  e  diskriminuar nga qarqe të  institucioneve të Kosovës .U tha nga të pranishmit se  Diaspora Shqiptare ishte promotor i  çështjes kombëtare para luftës, gjatë luftës po edhe pas luftës,   por  u theksua se  qytetaret shqiptar jemi te zhgënjyer  qysh në kufi   nga  oficer të  doganave  duke na plaçkitur dhe keqtrajtuar  duke i mbyllur të gjitha  fabrikat, dhe uzinat duke e lëne djerrë fushën ma pjellore te Kosovës dhe duke u përpjekur qe  ai popull te mbijetoj vetëm nga  te vjelurat nëpër doganat e Kosovës. Kjo politikë aktuale  është duke  e dëmtuar  dashurinë ndaj atdheut sidomos për  brezin e ri qe po  lind e po rritet  në  vende të huaja  ku as një qeveri  qe 12 vjet   nuk u kujtuan ta mbajnë një pritje  për  klasën punëtore qe lëne djersën në vende të huaja dhe kapitalin e derdhin  në Kosovë. Kurrë nuk u kujtuan qeveritarët që  fëmijëve tanë tu bëhet një pritje ose një organizim  të ndonjë takimi  kulturor apo program   si  brez qe te mbjellin dashuri ndaj  Kosovës,  kurrë pushtetarët  tanë nuk u kujtuan që të mbrohet  kapitali nga investitorët  shqiptar nga diaspora por pos tu qes nderskamsa dhe kushte tjera për falimentim ose tarifa paraprake   të ryshfeteve   të lidhura me korrupsion te organizuar  si pasoje e saje kanë falimentuar të gjithë investitorët nga diaspora  shqiptare. Etiketohen si  "schartza"  me  nënçmim  ku nuk e konsiderojnë se ne  të diasporës  shqiptare jemi  qytetar  të formuar si kosovarë po edhe si  evropian   qe  çdo  qytetar  ose fëmije i yni sot i din nga tri e  katër gjuhë të huaja. Sot  brezi i ri është në avantazh  të ngritjes se  zhvillimit të   tyre  me çka rezulton fakti se shqiptarët sot i gjënë edhe në institucione të ndryshme të shteteve ku jetojnë,  e në të ardhmen mund te jenë edhe faktor   pozitiv për   kombin  shqiptar në tërësi. Nga institucionet tona  nuk  u mbajt asnjë takim  kulturor  për  pushuesit tanë  as në pushimet verore as ne ato dimërore,  se paku t'u drejtohet dikush  me një mirë se ardhje, por pos kur  e luajnë rolin e lypsareve për mes medieve me ndihmua ne ndonjë situate të pa pritshme!?...



image005.jpg@01CC18A7.2FA74C40

Pamja  nga  Kryesia e  bashkësisë se posa zgjedhur ne një konsultë   pune



Ma tutje u debatua me tone të ashpra   edhe në lidhje me  formimin e "Ministrisë së Diasporës"    nga të pranishmit u mirë prit kjo iniciativë, por  ra në një rrebesh kritikash se në atë ministri nuk punon as një qytetar  i jashtëm  qe si ministri u formua për ta!.  Diaspora  Shqiptare ka intelektualë , doktorë , profesorë  dhe biznesmenë  qe e udhëheqin atë ministri me një përvojë   frymimi të  emigracioni ,se si ne  qe i dimë hallet e diasporës nuk i dine ata qe nuk kane dale asnjëherë  jashtë kolltukëve    nga ish  sistemet komuniste.  Nuk  munden të na mbrojnë identitetin tone  sa  e si duhet prandaj   për diasporën shqiptare  është i pa pranueshëm  pazarllëku i partive politike në kurriz të diasporës shqiptare. Në debat u përmend edhe politika qyqare e institucioneve  në Kosovë ku  në kohët e fundit    janë duke u treguar edhe ma te dobët pran faktorit ndërkombëtar  për ta  quar një politike te qëndrueshme   edhe ma përpara për Kosovën .  Fërkimet politike ndërmjet veti  vetëm  po qojnë  ujë në mulli të armiqve  tanë.

   Nga përçarja qe po bëhen   në fund , paraqitja e interesave politike  personale ,grupore dhe partiake  po e dëmtojnë interesin kombëtar. Nuk  po luhet një politikë frytdhënëse  në aspektin ndërkombëtar  duke i pasur te gjitha faktet  dhe dëshmitë  historike për popullin shqiptar,  ndërsa ish pushtuesi serb ka fakte vetëm të dhunës, vrasjeve,dhe diskriminimit ndaj popullit shqiptar,   e në arenën  ndërkombëtare, prapë po e bindin faktorin ndërkombëtar që ne ishim pushtuesit,ne ishim terroristët ,ne ishim vrasësit ne ishim ata  qe i shitëm organet  e të zënëve rob etj. Nga kjo rrjedh se  politika  vetëm mbrojtëse  nga kosovarët  po e qon vendin në  pasiguri  . Lufta frontale me pushkë në dorë u fitua por në tavolina   sikur po e humb  amanetin  e  të rënëve për lirinë e atdheut. As njëherë nga pushtetarët  e dëgjueshëm ndaj Euleksave dhe Unmikave nuk ju rrah tavolina    zyrtarëve të huaj, që tu tregohet   hapësira e veprimit  në kornizat se për çka kanë ardhur  në Kosovë. Një polikë vetëm mbrojtëse e Kosovës  nga  qarqet serbe pa sulmuar kurrë  po i humb vlerat edhe  ish UÇK  -së se lavdishme,  qe u  furnizua nga diaspora shqiptare  me armë dhe mjete tjera. Një pjesë e mirë e djemve tanë edhe lanë eshtrat e tyre në fushat e betejave   të Kosovës  gjoks për gjoks me armikun , edhe këto i harruan   pushtetarët tanë të mashtruar nga korrupsioni, hajnia, dhe krimi i organizuar.  Për nacionalizmin  shqiptar  ai popull u frymëzua nga  vëllezërit Gërvalla , Kadri Zeka  dhe  Enver Hadri qe i pari shkeli   në Parlamentin e Evropës  për çështjen e Kosovës etj etj  .Këta  diskutues  i sugjeruan institucioneve të Kosovës qe të tregohen ma të matur dhe ma të  shkathët pran faktorit ndërkombëtar, që  të ngrehin një aktpadi kundër Serbisë  për dëmshpërblim ,për dëmin   që i krijoj popullit shqiptar gjatë luftës aparatura serbe  me djegie , vrasje dhe me dëbim masiv nga Kosova.  Ma tutje i sugjeroj  qe të bëhet një kallëzim penal kundër Dik Martit për shpifjet që  i bëri kundër UÇK-së dhe luftës së shenjtë të tyre për çlirimin e Kosovës. U debatua edhe për partitë politike qe  janë formuar në diasporë me direktivat partiake në Kosovë e qe po e përçajnë popullin në diasporë , po e dëmton   interesin shqiptar duke u  nxitur nga institucionet e Kosovës, bile pati zëra qe këto parti të  shuhen edhe me dekretligje, që të lirohemi  nga  ky sindromë i egër,  që të marrim frymë lirshëm dhe ti rrekemi   organizimit   të mirëfilltë me detyra  kombëtare pa e shikuar shtrembër njeri tjetrin , të riorganizohemi që ta ndihmojmë atdheun,  por me kusht qe të  ndërrohet politika  e institucioneve të Kosovës  sa ma shpejt  në raport me  Diasporën shqiptare, për ndryshe  ky takim mund te jetë vetëm fillimi se po qe vazhdon i njëjti  avaz  ata theksuan që do ta  radikalizojnë  aktivitetin e vet  edhe ma tepë në forma dhe veprime të ndryshme , ku nuk do të jetë sinjal i mire për as njërën palë  në këtë gjendje  të pa volitshme, që të hapim  plagë të reja në mes të popullit shqiptar.





Nga Asllan DIbrani, Mai 2011

----------


## hajla

Në një Ballkan të rivizituar kufijsh, stabiliteti ndoshta do të mund të arrihej, por çmimi për të do të ishte shumë i madh. Fitore e Pirros do të mund të quhej kjo për të gjithë ballkanasit. Preferenca e vjetër serbe për ndarjen e Kosovës në fakt është rifillim i destabilizimit në Ballkan, është hapje e një procesi për ridefinimin e kufijve në rajon, madje edhe vënie në pikëpyetje të ekzistencës së një shteti tjetër tonë fqinj.

Ivica Daçiq po kthehet në qëllimet bazike të strategjisë nacionale serbe. Boris Tadiq nuk po përjashton asnjë formë/metodë për të realizuar atë. Opsioni i vjetër i preferuar për Serbinë tashmë vërehet se po merr gjithnjë e më shumë hapësirë në media, duke u rikthyer kështu në opinion nga vetë zyrtarët e Qeverisë së Serbisë.
Porse ndarja e Kosovës, për shkak të problemeve të vazhdueshme që sjell politika institucionale dhe nacionale e Serbisë, nuk është zgjidhje. Ajo në fakt është rifillimi i problemeve dhe destabilizimit në Ballkan, është hapje e një procesi për ridefinimin e kufijve në rajon dhe madje edhe vënien në pikëpyetje të ekzistencës së një shteti tjetër tonë fqinj.
Shqiptarët në Ballkan gjatë dekadave të fundit janë përballur me dhunë shtetërore në tri vende brenda ish-Jugosllavisë, derisa në një republikë tjetër kanë qenë rrethana të tjera. Janë bërë tri luftëra të shqiptarëve, Kosova, Lugina e Preshevës dhe Maqedonia. Të gjitha këto kanë pasur arsye dhe motive të brendshme, për shkak të bërjes së jetës së pamundur për shqiptarët nga terrori shtetëror i këtyre dy republikave. Këto Republika fqinje kanë shfaqur tërë kohën projektet e tyre nacionaliste, gjë sdo mend se janë dëshmuar se nuk kanë qenë të qëlluara.
Orientimi i shqiptarëve në Ballkan asnjëherë gjatë historisë nuk ka qenë destabilizimi apo politikat shoviniste. Porse, e kundërta ka qenë përgjigjja e fqinjëve sllavë në ish-Jugosllavi. Shpërbërja e dhunshme e shtetit jugosllav ka treguar se Kosova ka qenë e vetmja njësi e federatës që ka tentuar dhe është angazhuar që të mos kontribuojë në valën e tmerrshme të dhunës.
Për rreth tetë vjet lëvizja paqësore në dhe për Kosovën u përball me nevojën e luftës, si mjet i domosdoshëm për çlirimin e vendit. Ndihma e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare në krye me SHBA-në doli të jetë vendimtare për të na mundësuar neve të jetojmë të lirë në Kosovë, megjithëse për rreth 12 vjet të kësaj lirie është vështirë të flitet në emër të të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës. Pjesa veriore e vendit është dhe nuk është e lirë, vazhdimi i funksionimit të strukturave ilegale dhe paralele të Serbisë sfidon pushtetit kosovar, ndërsa të drejtat e komuniteteve joshumicë kanë qenë një kohë të gjatë fokusi i punës së institucioneve vendore. Krejt kjo ka bërë që situata të jetë vërtet specifike dhe sensitive në vitet e pasluftës.
Orvatjet për të vendosur ndarjen territoriale të Kosovës si zgjidhje e problemit duhet parë si të pazbatueshme dhe destabilizim-sjellëse. Edhe në praktikat e tjera është dëshmuar se opsioni i ndarjes është opsion i dhimbjeve, vështirësive, deportimeve apo transferimeve, koncentrimeve, krizave humanitare dhe problemeve ligjore.
Kjo është pjesa e parë e shpjegimit të problemit të ndarjes së Kosovës. Do të thotë, në një rast të tillë do të kemi krizë humanitare të shpërnguljes së popullatës shqiptare dhe serbe nga njëra pjesë në tjetrën, do të kishim probleme me pronat e tyre dhe probleme të ngjashme.
Porse, ky problem është shumë i vogël në krahasim me atë që do të mund të përballeshim nëse opsioni i ndarjes arrin të fitojë përkrahje më të gjerë. Duke e parë si të rrezikshme këtë skenar të mundshëm të zhvillimeve të ngjarjeve, është kruciale për vetë bashkësinë ndërkombëtare refuzimi me forcë i ndarjes së Kosovës, madje edhe i tentimeve për të biseduar rreth saj në çfarëdo forme qoftë.
E vërteta e tërë kësaj ideje është se organizimi i shtetit të Kosovës vetëm në një pjesë të territorit të saj nuk ka kuptim. Po ashtu, nuk kanë kuptim më as tri parimet prijëse të Grupit të Kontaktit, të vendosura shumë vjet më parë. Marrëveshja e Ohrit mund të humbë kuptimin dhe Maqedonia në një situatë të tillë do të kolapsonte totalisht. Lugina e Preshevës me ndonjë lëvizje të re rezistuese do të rrezikonte spastrimin etnik të asaj pjese edhe deportimin e shqiptarëve në Kosovë.
Ndërkaq Kosova nuk do të mund të qetësonte frustrimin e qytetarëve që kanë humbur shumë në tërë këto dekada. Zërat për bashkimin në një shtet me Shqipërinë do të shiheshin si të pashmangshme. Nuk do të mund ta ndërtonim asnjë njeri, madje as prej balte, që do të mund të argumentonte se shqiptarët në Ballkan nuk duhet të krijojnë një shtet të vetëm.
Në një Ballkan të rivizituar kufijsh, stabiliteti ndoshta do të mund të arrihej, por çmimi për të do të ishte shumë i madh. Fitore e Pirros do të mund të quhej kjo për të gjithë ballkanasit, përveç maqedonasve fqinj të cilët ndoshta do të mbeteshin në një territor tejet të vogël.

Autori është sekretar i përgjithshëm i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës dhe deputet në Kuvendin e Kosovës

Shpërndaje artikullin:

Hajla.

----------


## hajla

Ramiz Bojaj: Kah po shkon Shqipëria?!
E Hene, 23-05-2011, 08:05pm (GMT+1)

Kah po shkon Shqipëria?!http://www.zemrashqiptare.net/images...RamizBojaj.jpg

Luftënxitja për atentat mbi demokracinë në Shqipëri (kërcënimi socialist se nuk do të njohin rezultat tjetër përpos fitores në Tiranë), mbetet kërcënim serioz i stabilitetit të Shqipërisë. Në fakt një lojë e tillë po e dërgon shtetin shqiptar në udhëkryq tepër të skajshëm: ndalimin e rrugës integruese për në BE, dhe kthim në shkallën zero (sindromi i 97-tës). Një pozicion anarkie për Shqipërinë, do të thotë kurajo dhe guxim të ndezjes së mendësisë mesjetare antishqiptare sllave (planet serbe për ndarjen e Kosovës, dhe shpërfillja e të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni). Praktikat kanë dëshmuar se rrjedhat ekopolitike në Shqipëri, janë të ndërlidhura drejpërdrejt me situatën në Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe shqiptarët në Kosovën Lindore.

Shkruan: Ramiz BOJAJ

Shqipëria është në rrezik. Jo nga agresioni i jashtëm, por nga flakëvënësit e brendshëm. Zgjedhjet lokale (bashkiake) në Shqipëri si dhe barometri i rezultatit për të parin e Tiranës, (gati 50 me 50, pavarësisht matematikës 10 për ose 100 kundër), pasqyron duelin e baraspeshuar se kandidatët e majtë dhe të djathtë, duhet ndarë pikët. Pavarësisht se demokracia lejon udhëheqje edhe me fitore minimale. Mirëpo, kërcënimet e Edi Ramës, se nuk do të njeh rezultatin final të KQZ-së, as qeverinë e institucionet aktuale, nëse nuk ia falin, fitoren atij, mbetet kërcënim serioz i stabilitetit të brendshëm politik të Shqipërisë. Në fakt një lojë e tillë mund ta dërgojë shtetin shqiptar në udhëkryq tepër të skajshëm: ndalimin e rrugës demokratike e integruese për në Bashkimin Evropian, dhe kthimin prapa në në kohë (sindromi i 97-tës), vit ky i cili shënon anën më të errët të historisë së demokracisë në Shqipëri.  Praktikat kanë dëshmuar se rrjedhat ekopolitike në Shqipëri, janë të ndërlidhura drejpërdrejt me situatën në Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe shqiptarët në Kosovën Lindore. Në fakt atentati mbi demokracinë në Shqipëri do të thotë kurajo për guxim të ndezjes së mendësisë mesjetare antishqiptare slave, të cilat së fundi tingëllojnë aq zeshëm edhe nëpër qendrat e medha të diplomacisë ndërkombëtare (pavarësisht injorimit si ide).

Dhuna demton të ardhmen e Shqipërisë evropiane

Pavarësisht rezultatit final për të parin e Tiranës, fitorja prej 10 ose 100 votash nuk është as fleksibile e as kredibile, mirëpo ligji i demokracisë duhet vlerësuar dhe respektuar në përpikëri. Ky është rezultat i votës së lirë, të cilën e vërteton transparenca e numërimit të votimeve: fjala e popullit është fjalë e Zotit. Prandaj të parët janë votuesit e pastaj vijnë politikëbërësit. Fakti kur politikanët kërkojnë fitore tejmatematikore me rezultat më pak se 1 me 1, tingëllon tejet absurd. Për mua tingëllon disi  quditshëm kur politika e rrugëve e ndjekur nga Edi Rama, mori kaq shumë vota, pikërisht në Tiranë. Pa dashur të ndërhyjë në vullnetin e votuesve, por, Shqipëria (edhe pse e përfshirë nga protesta të dhunshme dhe kërcënuese të opozitës), ka shënuar sukseset më të mëdha në historinë e saj, (liberalizimi i vizave dhe qëndrueshmëria ekonomike, pavarësisht krizës globale). Në një farë mënyrë kjo mund të tingëllojë edhe si mos mirënjohje ndaj vlerave dhe progresit të brendshëm. Dhe pas kësaj vijnë në shprehje qe të tjerët (ndërkombëtarët), të ofrojnë pakte mes vete, (vëllezërve të të një shtepie).

Diplomatët më të lartë botërorë: evropianë, amerikanë e në veçanti ata nga etnia shqiptare, më shumë se rezultat majtas-djathtas, kërkojnë stabilitet politik në shtetin shqiptar.  Në këtë kontekst ndihmës-sekretari amerikan i Shtetit, Philip Gordon, nënvizon se retorika e dhunës përbën kërcënim serioz për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. "Politikanët shqiptarë duhet të përqendrohen në shkëmbime konstruktive, në vepra që i shërbejnë një vendi me një të ardhme në Bashkimin Evropian dhe jo tek retorika apo veprimet negative, që vetëm e denigrojnë këtë proces". Ndërkaq, Eduard Kukan, zyrar i lartë i PE-së tërheq vemendjen se "zhvillimet e fundit rreth zgjedhjeve lokale rrezikojnë seriozisht fatin e shqiptarëve. Populli shqiptar meriton qeverisje stabile dhe të përgjegjshme. Për shkak të zhvillimeve të fundit jam tejet i dëshpëruar". Ndërkaq, Sabine Freiser, drejtuese për Evropën në GNK (Grupin Ndërkombëtar të Krizave), vlerëson se pavarësisht epërsisë minimale të kandidatëve për Tiranën (Basha-Rama), në fakt një garë kaq e ngushtë realisht do të thotë barazim. Një garë kaq e ngushtë për të parin e Tiranës, praktikisht do të thotë barazim. Së fundi letra e shkrimtarit të madh shqiptar, Ismail Kadaresë, dërguar Lulzim Bashës për tërheqje nga gara për Tiranën, nuk duket të jetë krejtësisht e paanashme. Dhe kjo për faktin se Basha është bartës i vullnetit të votuesve që përbejnë gjysmën e Tiranës, po kaq sa ka edhe taborri socialist i Edi Ramës. Prandaj, z. Kadare, ose është dashur të kërkojë tërheqjen e dy lidervë Rama-Basha, (parimi i paanshmërisë) ose të asnjërit. Duke precizuar se ai që ka pushtetin duhet lëshuar pe, (dedikuar Bashës), duket jo shumë ifleksibil, për faktin se Rama është pikërisht pushtetari, ai që kërkon ripozicionim të pushtetit të tij për Tiranën. Po ashtu, Rama mbetet akteri kryesor i kërcënimit të stabilitetit të Shqipërisë. Po të bëhej garë për pushtetin qendror, ndoshta citimi i Kadaresë do të dukej me më shumë vend. Propozimi për tërheqje mund tia bëja secilit prej jush, por mendova se tërheqja do të ishte më e lehtë për ju (z, Basha) që jeni në pushtet, sesa për tjetrin(Edi Rama), që është shef i opozitës. Gjesti i juaj do të jetë një mesazh emancipimi dhe shprese për brezin e ri shqiptar, duke perfshirë edhe atë të politikanëve. Për shkrimtarin gjithë bashkëkombasit janë, në radhë të parë, lexuesit e tij, ndaj ai e ka vështirë të jetë me njerën gjysmë kundër tjetrës.  Por, Lulzim Basha argumenton me të drejtë se duke u tërhequr, unë fyej votuesit, komisionerët, ligjvënësit, ligjet, gjykatat dhe vetë demokracinë, dhe se me tërheqjen për shkak të presioneve politike, i bie të mos bëhen më zgjedhje në Shqipëri. Pavarësisht ecurisë së situatës së krijuar për kryeqytetin shqiptar, nuk duken sinjale të qarta se Shqipëria do të këndellët lehtë nga zgjedhjet bashkiake (rasti i Tiranës), jo pse nuk ka rrugëzgjidhjeje, por mungon vullneti i paanshmërisë dhe përgjegjësisë politike e qytetare.  Pavarësisht rrjedhave dhe ngjyrimeve politike, Shqipëria duhet të përqafojë progresin e jo regresin, integrimin e jo denigrimin, rrugë për të cilën është përcaktuar kombi shqiptar.

Kompromisi fitore e vetme e politikës shqiptare

Shqipëria në vitet e fundit (edhe pas recesionit ekonomik global), ka ditur të ecë suksesshëm në rrugën e zhvillimit ekopolitik (autostrada e kombit, qendrueshmëria financiare dhe hyrja në liberalizim vizash), duke ndërtuar ose rikthyer imazhin e një shteti stabil dhe prosperues. Në fakt Shqipëria në vitet e fundit, pothuajse, ka plotësuar kriteret kryesore për anëtarësim në BE.

Imazhi i stabilitetit politik dhe ekonomik e ka ranguar Shqipërinë një hap më afër evenimentit evropian, duke kapërcyer klishetë e shteteve tjera në Ballkan, të cilat vazhdojnë të ndeshen me ngërçe reale për anëtarësim në bashkësinë e kombeve europerëndimore.  Pra krejt në fund, mund të konkludojmë se gjetja e një kompromisi është e vetmja fitore për demokracinë në Shqipëri. Formulën e udhëheqjes me Tiranën,  e ka ndërtuar vota qytetare, e cila nuk promovoi fituesin absolut, pavarësisht se Basha ka shënuar rritje të përkrahësve të vet në kryeqytet. Prandaj rezultati kaq i ngushtë për dhjetëra votash, ka sprovuar demokracinë në tërë shtetin shqiptar. Po të ekzistonte diferencë prej njëmijë ose dhjetëmijë votash, çdo kontest rezultati mund të cilësohej rrugaqëri, ose teori kaçakçe të politikëbërjes. Por rezultatet tregojnë se Tirana nuk ka fitues liderësh, por ka vetëm fitore të demokracisë (votimi i qytetëruar dhe numërimi korrekt i fletëvotimeve). Në këtë kontekst duhet respektuar edhe epersia qoftë edhe prej një vote të vetme(të njihet rezultati përfundimtar), për faktin se duke i mbetur korrekt sovranit (mendoj votuesit) kësaj radhe, më shumë se kurrë do të ndihet pasha qe ka qytetari për të ardhmen e vet. Pra, për zgjidhjen e këtij problemi, përpos kulturës dhe përgjegjësisë qytetare, kërkohet qasje tejet pragmatike ndaj problemit në fjalë. Gjithashtu, është i pakuptimtë kontesti i rezultatit përfundimtar për Tiranën, ngase vet përfaqësuesit e mazhorancës dhe ata të opozitës në KQZ, kanë bërë numërimin e votave duke përfshirë edhe ato që konsiderohen si të vlefshme, por që janë hedhur në kutinë e gabuar ditën e zgjedhjeve. Problemet teknike nuk mund të privojnë asnjë votues, pavarësisht verdiktit të tij për kryetarin e vet. Nga këndi im më duket se Edi Rama ka një qëndrim kontravers sa i përket qasjes ndaj kutive të votimet. Rama ishte po ai lider i cili gati sa nuk e kalli Shqipërinë demokratike për ti hapur ato kutitë të cilat ky i cilësonte si të kontestuara, ndërkaq, tash kërcënon po me ndezje flakë të shtetit,  që mos të hapen kutitë. Jo vetëm, Edi Rama, por edhe  askush tjetër nuk mund të censurojnë votën e asnjë shqiptari. Ndryshe veprimet për nxjerrje me dhunë të rezultatit, ose mosnjohje të verdiktit të popullit, mund të cilësohen si atentat ndaj demokracisë dhe lirisë qytetare.  Në këtë kontekst, ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë, Aleksandër Arvizu vlerëson se në këtë fazë të procesit zgjedhor kanë rëndësi dy elemente; puna brenda një kornize ligjore dhe ruajtja e votës së lirë qytetare, të cilat janë të ndërlidhura me qetësinë qytetare. Pavarësisht, se vëzhguesit e OSBE/ODIHR-it, kanë vlerësuar se baza ligjore për hapjen e 60 kutive, për të numëruar votat e vlefshme por të hedhura gabimisht, nuk kanë bazë ligjore, kjo i jep më shumë të drejtë KQZ-së, për të numëruar deri në fund votën e çdo qytetari.Kodi Zgjedhor në Shqipëri, nuk ofron procedura se si duhen trajtuar votat e gjetura në raste të ngjashme. Por, me këtë vakuum kanë hy në garë të gjitha palet politike në Shqipëri.

Vakuume të tilla mund të tejkalohen në bazë të vullnetit politik në Komisionet Parlamentare dhe në Kuvend, e jo të merren si nismë për rikthimin e Shqipërisë në 97-tën. Kjo uverturë jo vetëm se kishte rrënuar imazhin e Shqipërisë, por për shumë vjet shteti shqiptar mbeti në shkallën zero rreth këndelljës dhe rimëkëmbjes nga goditja e asaj katrahure. Dhë krejt në fund mund të theksojmë se askush nuk ka të drejtë ta kallë Shqipërinë dhe institucionet e saja, për dhjetë,  njëqind as për një million vota. Shqipëria është shtet demokratik dhe demokracia duhet mbrojtur nga planprishësit. Luftënxitja për atentat mbi demokracinë në Shqipëri (kërcënimi socialist se nuk do të njohin rezultat tjetër përpos fitorës në Tiranë), mbetet kërcënim serioz i stabilitetit të Shqipërisë. Në fakt një lojë e tillë po e dërgon shtetin shqiptar në udhëkryq tepër të skajshëm: ndalimin e rrugës integruese për në BE, dhe kthim në shkallën zero (sindromi i 97-tës). Një pozicion anarkie do të thotë kurajo dhe guxim të ndezjes së mendësisë mesjetare antishqiptare sllave (planet serbe për ndarjen e Kosovës, dhe shpërfillja e të drejtave të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni). Praktikat kanë dëshmuar se rrjedhet ekopolitike në Shqipëri, janë të ndërlidhura drejpërdrejt me situatën në Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe shqiptarët në Kosovën Lindore. Prandaj, shqiptarët kërkojnë stabilitet, zhvillim dhe integrim në BE, të shtetit amë Shqipërisë, pas të cilës janë mbështetur të gjitha pjesët tjera të etnisë shqiptare.

(Autori është publicist, analist dhe drejtor për marrëdhënie me publikun në Institutin për Hulumtime dhe Analiza të Politikave Ekonomike).

marr- nga Zemra Shqiptare

Hajla,

----------


## hajla

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/reposit...humb_large.gif

Dëshmitari X mendonte ta vriste Limajn

Nga Express më 15 qershor 2011 në ora 11:36

Dëshmitari X pretendon se kishte planifikuar ta vriste Fatmir Limajn, shkruan sot Koha Ditore në vazhdimin e dytë. Arsyeja pse dëshironte ta bënte këtë sipas këtij dëshmitari ishin kërcënimet që po merrte nga Limaj dhe grupi i tij.

Në pjesën e dytë të dëshmisë që i ka dhënë prokurorit Maorizio Salustro, dëshmitari bashkëpunues i koduar me shkronjën X, ka folur për raportet e tij me Limajn, takimet më të, planet për ta fajësuar Isak Musliun, veprimtarinë në Shërbimin Informativ të Kosovës etj.

Pas aksidentit me veturë, që më ka ndodhur në Carralevë, isha aq i inatosur, sa për një kohë të caktuar madje kam menduar ta vras Fatmir Limajn. Tërë kohën kam qenë nën kërcënime nga grupi i Fatmirit. Ai ma ka bërë jetën mizerie, ka thënë dëshmitari, sipas dosjes së EULEX-it, një kopje të së cilës gazeta e posedon, për të shtuar se në një moment kishte vendosur që të shkonte në KFOR, ta dorëzonte armën dhe ta denonconte ish-ministrin Limaj.

Dëshmitari ka thënë se pas përfundimit të luftës në vitin 2001 kishte marrë një urdhër nga Fatmir Limaj që të shkonte dhe ti largonte trupat e varrosur në Kleçkë. Pasi kishte shkuar në shtëpinë e Skënder Shalës në Kleçkë, sipas urdhrit të Limajt për ta pastruar zonën, X-i kishte shkuar në këmbë deri te vendet ku ndodheshin trupat e varrosur së bashku me Sabit Shalën dhe Naser Shalën. Mirëpo aty nuk kishin ndërmarrë asnjë veprim pasi që, sipas dëshmitarit, Sabit Shala dhe Naser Shala kishin thënë të mos prekim asgjë.

Më vonë ne e takuam Fatmir Limajn në shtëpinë e Skënder Shalës në Kleçkë. Fatmiri më pyeti pse nuk e kisha bërë atë punë. Unë i thashë: pyeti nipat e tu. Ata qeshën dhe thanë e bëjmë dajë, e bëjmë. Kurrë nuk e kam kuptuar pse ata hezituan ta kryenin punën, mendoj se e kishin nga përtesa, ka thënë dëshmitari.

Ai ka thënë se me Fatmir Limajn ka pasur marrëdhënie të mira që nga viti 1998, kur e kishte njohur, me gjithë lëkundjet që kishin pësuar këto marrëdhënie. Mirëpo sipas dëshmitarit pas përfundimit të luftës, Fatmir Limaj kishte dërguar Naser Krasniqin që ti rrinte pranë.

Unë e ndieja se ai kishte dërguar Naserin që të më përcillte se çfarë bëja. E di se Naseri operonte nën ombrellën e SHIK-ut. E di këtë sepse unë vetë kam punuar për SHIK-un për tre muaj pas luftës. Mbase kam qëndruar edhe më gjatë, por më kujtohet se i kam marrë tri rroga. Rroga ime ishte 500 marka gjermane në muaj me para në dorë, ka thënë dëshmitari.

Pas Nazim Bllacës, dëshmitari X është njeriu i dytë që tregon se ka punuar për Shërbimin Informativ të Kosovës, duke marrë përsipër edhe vepra penale të kryera në llogari të këtij shërbimi. Dëshmitari ka thënë se gjatë kohës sa kishte qenë në SHIK, Naser Krasniqin e kishte mbikëqyrës, derisa tri rroga i kishte marrë në para të gatshme nga Nezer Çoçaj. Ai ka thënë se një apo dy urdhra i kishte marrë nga Fatmir Limaj. Gjatë asaj periudhe ai ka thënë se i ishte dashur të shkonte në Ferizaj dhe ta spiunonte një person me emrin Emin, nga Carraleva. Ai kishte urdhër, siç ka thënë, që të gjente një moment të duhur dhe ta shkelte me xhip. Këtë ishte urdhëruar që ta bënte bashkë me Sabit Shalën. Mirëpo kjo nuk kishte ndodhur për shkak se Sabit Shala nuk dëshironte që të punonte me dëshmitarin X.

Urdhri tjetër që kishte marrë, dëshmitari ka thënë se kishte qenë për vrasjen e anëtarit të Kryesisë së LDK-së në Malishevë, Fetah Rudi. Arsyeja pse duhej ta bënte këtë, sipas tiji kishte qenë se në atë kohë ai ishte spiun që po fliste kundër Fatmir Limës.

Fatmiri urdhëroi që të vëzhgohej ky person. Më kujtohet se një herë ne kishim një takim në Prizren, në një kafe - bar të vogël afër ndërtesës së TMK-së që ta diskutojmë çështjen, ka thënë ai. Naser Krasniqi, Enver Hoti, Fadil Gajraku dhe një person tjetër që nuk më kujtohet ishin në mbledhje. Fatmiri nuk ishte aty. Naser Krasniqi dhe Fadil Gajraku ishin të ngarkuar me operacionin. Ata thanë se Fetah Rudi ishte person i rrezikshëm dhe më urdhëruan mua të vëzhgoja dhe studioja lëvizjet e tij në Prishtinë, pasi që Fetah Rudi jetonte diku në Bregun e Diellit dhe ta shikoja atë në mënyrë që unë të isha në gjendje ta njihja, ka thënë dëshmitari në dëshminë dhënë prokurorit special të EULEX-it. Të nesërmen ai ka thënë se e kishin thirrur dhe i kishin thënë se plani kishte ndryshuar. Tek në një takim tjetër në Malishevë ishte vendosur të vritej Fetah Rudin te stadiumi i Prishtinës gjatë një manifestimi që pritej të mbahej aty.

Në ditën e operimit së pari u takuam përsëri në Malishevë dhe udhëtuam të gjithë së bashku në Prishtinë. Gjersa ishim në Prishtinë, Naser Krasniqi më dha një pistoletë me zhurmëmbytës... Secili prej nesh ishte në secilën hyrje të stadiumit: Naser Krasniqi, Fadil Gajraku, Enver Hoti dhe një person tjetër që nuk më kujtohet, si dhe unë. Ne duhej ta vrisnim Fetahun gjersa hynte në stadium.

Fetahu hyri nëpërmjet portës ku po qëndroja unë. Të tjerët që ishin nëpër portat tjera filluan të më jepnin shenja që të më tregonin se ai djalë ishte yni. Por unë u bëra sikur nuk e njoha dhe nuk shtiva. Fetahu vërejti të tjerët duke bërë me shenjë, sepse i njihte ata. E kuptoi dhe iku nga aty, ka thënë dëshmitari.

Koha-Ditore

----------


## hajla

Titulli: Estonia fillon zbatimin e "tatimit në pordhë"
Hajnat Po Shkojn Me Thiken E Tyre Deri Ne Asht Te Njeriut Hajnat Duan Ta Shkatrrojn Jeten Enjeriut
Njeriu Ka Vetem Nji Jetë Dhe Ate Duan Te Ja Shkatrrojn Hajnat
Se Sa Do Te Toleroj Njeriu Hajnat E Planetit Qe Ata Ta Terorizojn Me Tatime
Kjo Esht Qeshtje Qe Do Te Shihet Ne Te Ardhmen
Sa Per Tatime Te Tilla Kto Jan Qesharake Formë E Plaqkitjes
Lene Njeriun Ta Jetoj Vetem Nji Jetë Njeriu Jeton Vetem Njiher Prandaj Duart Larg Nga Jeta E Tij O Hajduta
Punoni O Hajduta Edhe Ju Dhe Gjeni Formen E Fitimit Per Paranë Por Jo Nga Tatimet Absurde Dhe Te Teperta
Njeriu Ka Lind Ne Planet Dhe Ka Deshir Ta Shoh Planetin Te Shoh Pak Jet Por Nuk E Lënë Hajdutet Qe Mendojn Se Jeta Esht Vetem Per Ta
Zoti Secilin Njeri E Fali Per Te Jetuar Sa Ma Bukur Dhe Sa Ma Mir Ta Shijoj Jeten
Sa Ma Kualitet Te Behet Jeta Dhe Ti Lehtsohet Qytetarit Jeta Aq Ma E Bukur Esht Jeta Dhe Bota
Sa Ma E Veshtir Qe Te Jet Jeta Per Qytetarin Aq Ma Keq Qendron Bota Dhe Jeta
Hajdutët E Kan Tepruar Si Me Naften Si Me Qmimet Stratosferike Si M Eplaqkitjet Tatimore Si Me Shkeljen E Te Drejtave Te Njeriut Si Me Format Tjera Te Mafioziteteve Dhe Plaqkitjeve E Vjedhjeve
Jam I Bindur Se Njeriu Ka Me E Gjet Formen E Protestes Kunder Plaqkitsve Te Opa Meshir Ajo Veq Po Vjen
Nji Dit Njeriu Do Te Thot Nuk Bëj Më Fëmi Dhe Vdis Civilizim Nuk Dua Te Jetoj Nen Diktatin Tend Te Plaqkitjes Dhe Vshtirësimit Te Jetes Ku Ti Taksidarë Qeveritarë
Sundimtarë Po E Dikton Tempon Dhe Po E Veshtrison Jeten E Njeriut
Ka Njeri Qe Nuk Ka Para Kurr Me Dal Njher Jasht Qytetit T E Vet Me Vizitu Ndoj Muze A Me Pa Ndoj Qytet Tjeter
Qfar E Drejte Esht Kjo Bota Esht Shum E Pa Drejt Por Fajtor Esht Njeriu Qe E Lejon Te Padrejtin Me I Ndejt Gjith Ne Qafë
Shum Njerz Te Padejt Vjedhin Aq Shum Sa Qe Lahen Ne Para Ndersa Dikush Lufton Per Buken E Gojes Kur Do Te Marrin Fund Kto Padrejtesi
Shum Lufta Dhe Revolucione Jan Ba Por Nejrzit Sot Disi Kan Ndryshuar
Megjithat Hajduria Larg Po Shkon U Bë Aq E Paskurpullt Sa Q Enuk Po I Ndalet Turri Se Qka Do Te Sjell E Ardhmja Nes E Vazhdon Kshtu Per Tu Shkatrruar Kualitetiti I Jetes Nuk I Dihet Por Nji Dit Njeriut Ka Per Ti Ardhe N E Maje Te Hundes Vjkedhja Dhe Tatimet E Rënda Dhe Qmimet Stratosferike Njeriu Nji Dit Do Te Pelcet Nga Padrejtesia E Tepruar Nga Zullumqaret E Njerzimit

Ps.autorin nuk e di;(

----------


## figaro

Nga titulli, duket nje tem interesante per ta diskutuar, por nga shkrimet,.. te ngjan si nje podrum arkivash, merzi e madhe te lexosh komente te kota, e sidomos, te ardhura nga forume te tjera.

----------


## Gogi

Subjketi qe me se shumti, hudh be "treg" patriotizem pa mbules eshte Levizja Vetevendosje. Kjo levizje nuk e mat kanarin fare, vec gjun fjal te medhaja per kombin, me qellimin e vetem te hudh hir syve qytetarve. Ndersa nuk brengoset se a mundet ti realizoj ato "premtime" a jo.

Keto me se miri shihen kur deklarojne; "ta bashkojme kombin". Ama si te bashkohet kombi kur dihet qendrimi i bashkesise nderkombetare?

----------


## figaro

> Subjketi qe me se shumti, hudh be "treg" patriotizem pa mbules eshte Levizja Vetevendosje. Kjo levizje nuk e mat kanarin fare, vec gjun fjal te medhaja per kombin, me qellimin e vetem te hudh hir syve qytetarve. Ndersa nuk brengoset se a mundet ti realizoj ato "premtime" a jo.
> 
> Keto me se miri shihen kur deklarojne; "ta bashkojme kombin". Ama si te bashkohet kombi kur dihet qendrimi i bashkesise nderkombetare?


Vet koncepti Amerikan dhe ai Evropjan eshte i tille : Bashkimi ! Unifikimi i shqiptareve mund vetem te respektohet nga bashksia nderkombtare, kemi argumente te bollshme, dhe kauza jon eshte e mbrojshme.

----------


## hajla

> Nga titulli, duket nje tem interesante per ta diskutuar, por nga shkrimet,.. te ngjan si nje podrum arkivash, merzi e madhe te lexosh komente te kota, e sidomos, te ardhura nga forume te tjera.


Jo zoteri,nuk jan nga forume tjera aspak,sa i perket TITULLIT madje dhe TEMAVE ne vijim... eshte e mireseardhur per lexuesit/et ne veshtrim.Menyra se sa ju pelqein temat?Askush nuk ju pengon t'jepni mendime te duhura...megjithate qdonje e shenuar ketu,rrjedh nga lloje,lloje,Autoresh..te dala ne shtyp.Pavaresisht cila GAZET i ka shtypur? Une pikerisht i zgjedhi sipas asaj qe me ben kurioze...
dhe besoi qe nuk ka donje te keqe ne kete drejtim,dhe aqe ma teper qe akoma i bej publike...qofte ne kete forum,qofte ne ni tjeter,dhe padyshim se nuk jam e vetme qe beje nje gje te tille, (copy paste) lool :buzeqeshje: 
Ps,kete gje e kam dhen qe ne fillim te hapjes se Temes larte...dhe nuk kam pse te brengosem fare per askend qfare mendon,apo shkruan...keshtuqe,mire u shkrofshim ne vazhdim...ketu ne (copy paste)...Madje,tema eshte e hapur dhe e lire per qdo lexues/e per t'comentuar...

 Jufalemnderit ne mirekuptim... :Lulja3: 

Hajla,

----------


## hajla

*Ja dhe nje sa per kurreshtje per lexuesit/et* :rrotullo syte: 
Por edhe korioz/e.. :Lulja3: lexim te mbare...

P.s.Ndaj kjo tem dhe me shum me beri kurioze,lidhur me autorin..i cili quhet Bogaj..Ps.me sa shof dhe nje vendas i imi..por jo 100%e sigurt?

Fjalet shum me ven i kishte then ky burr,sikur ta dija vertet nga vjen?

Ta lexoim dhe, 
Komentoim se bashku...vendas dhe bashkatdhetar/e te devotshem antar/e te ketij forumi dhe nga do tjera forume..jeni te lire qe t'jepni vlersime kudo nen temat ketu...Flm,
Andaj,po Filloim me mendime te autorit pikerisht.Halit Bogaj
Fjalëpasfjale u zumë një ditë me vëllaun tim dhe erdhëm në përfundim se më mirë është që janë atje. Sikur të ishin këtu edhe ata do të iritoheshin dita ditës me të gjitha ato gjëra që janë duke na ngjarë pas lirisë dhe pavarësisë së vendit tonë.Ky shkrim është ngapak i ngarkuar me pesimizëm por ç’të bëja pasiqë e tillë është e vërteta dhe jeta jonë e përditshme.Bile bile nganjëherë më duket se nuk kemi dallim fare nga vendet arabe në të cilat janë duke u zhvilluar revolucionet e vonuara dhe për fat të keq tonin, saherë që na merr mendja se mos po bëhet pak më mirë për ne,si për inat dalin ata të’’Vetëvendosjes’’për të treguar kinse patriotizëm më të madh se ne.Dalin në rrugë me zhurmë e piskamë dhe në emër të kundër hajnisë, kërkojnë edhe diçka tjetër që nuk mund të bëhet në asnjë mënyrë.Dje kur ishin para ndërtesës së qeverisë,përveç kërkesave të tyre të njohura’’për ta bërë këtë vend parajsë’’, ata u zotuan se do ta ndryshojnë kushtetutën me të cilën do të bëhet së shpejti Pavarësia e këtij vendi e menjëherë pas saj edhe bashkimi kombëtar!!!Menjëherë më shkoi mendja tek aftësitë supernjerëzore të këtyre kolosëve kombëtarë pa të cilët do të ishim’’të gjymtë’’në përpjekjet tona të mëtejme liridashëse dhe shtetformuese. Pra kur i shohim të gjitha ato që po na ndodhin para syve dhe në mesin tonë, vërtet po iritohemi dhe s’kemi ç’të bëjmë tjetër përveç të themi ashtu siç thamë në fillim të këtij shkrimi. Nëse i shfletojmë gazetat nuk kemi çka të lexojmë përveç lajmeve të njejta nga secila prej tyre, thuajse të gjitha ato janë fotokopjuar nga i njejti burim,ose secila prej tyre është i njejti ekzemplar i njëra tjetrës.Gjithashtu ndodhë edhe me televizionet tona lajmet e të cilave janë identike njëra me tjetrën,kurse në mënyrë reciproke e urrejnë njëra tjetrën sikur të ishin nga Beogradi dhe duke na gënjyer me vetëdëshirën e tyre se kinse televizionet ose gazetat e tyre janë’’më të shikuarat’’ose më ‘’të lexuarat’’ në vend’’!.Në vijim e sipër të ngjarjeve tona të përditshme vërejta edhe një lajm se mbi 1500 persona nga Kosova e paskan pranuar vetëm nënshtetësinë e huaj,kuptohet të atyre vendeve në të cilat janë duke qëndruar dhe që nuk e lejojnë dyshtetësinë.Mes tjerash e kuptova se Ministri i punëve të brendshme ishte brengosur fort për atë lajm, nga i cili mësuam se populli i tij në Kosovë është zvogëluar edhe për 1500 persona .Hidhërimi i tij është normal në shikim të parë por në realitet çka do të ndodhte sikur ata persona të vinin tani në Kosovë dhe në vend se të punonin dhe të jetonin si duhet në liri ata do të ballafaqoheshin me skamje dhe mjerim në çdo anë të vendit tonë.Animë qysh janë mësuar ata me demokraci dhe shtet ligjor këtu nuk do të mund të qëndronin asnjë ditë siç po ndodhë me ata që po vinë përkohësisht ose që iu është zënë bishti me derë për t’iu kthyer për krejt!. Pra përveç atyre të ‘’Vetëvendosjes’’tani kanë filluar të dalin në skenë edhe disa/kinse/ fetarë të mëdhenj të këtij vendi të cilët kërkojnë xhamia për t’u falur thuase nuk kemi mjaft xhamia në këtë qytet.Dhe për të qenë ironia më e madhe ata për inat të kishës katolike po kërkojnë xhami afër saj,duke harruar se mos të ishin pikërisht katolikët e Bil Klintonit me shokë, sa për botën muslimane do të mbeteshim  edhe tremijë vjet nën Serbi.Sherri i tyre është i madh,prandaj një ditë iu drejtova Zotit se kush i mësoi aq keq, që të dalin për t’u falur në rrugë duke i pasur të gjitha ato xhamia në qytet,ose rituali i faljes/kur nuk ke ku/mund të bëhet edhe në shtëpi.Për fat të keq vendi ynë është bërë një arenë sprovash të ndryshme të cilat janë duke na kthyer prapa nga rruga jonë e mëtejmë drejt Evropës dhe prosperitetit të vërtetë dhe deri sa të kemi njerëz të tillë të cilët i nxjerrin masat në rrugë kur t’ua do qejfi, atëherë vaj medet për këtë popull të molisur në mënyra të llojllojshme.Falja në rrugë është një mesazh tjetër i keq për Kosovën edhe tek bota muslimane e cila bindet atypëraty se ata njerëz,ai popull dhe ajo qeveri nuk qenkan të denjë për t’i ndihmuar dhe për ta pranuar pavarësinë e vendit tonë!!!Ma merr mendja se faji kryesor i përket të parit të fesë islame i cili nuk del me kumtesë të duhur dhe të drejtë,apo mbase ai është kryesori i tërë kësaj katrahure i cili njëherë e ka pas dënuar ndërtimin e Katedralës në Prishtinë.Dhe nëse është i përzier ai do të duhej ta jepte ndonjë xhevap para popullit dhe Zotit.
Kur jemi këtu /në mungesë të personalitetit adekuat për t’i ndaluar personat e tillë të dëmshëm/na u kujtua i madhi Ibrahim Rugova të cilin kur e patën pyetur njëherë pas luftës se a duhej të ndërtoheshin edhe xhamia të tjera, po më kujtohet si sot kur ishte përgjigjur: Botën arabe do ta lusja të na ndihmonte në ndërtimin e shkollave të djegura nga okupatori ngase xhamia kemi mjaft, mendim ky i cili vazhdon deri në ditën e sotme dhe është aktual edhe mëtej sepse akoma kemi shkolla nëpër kontenjere.Pra ai prisi musliman i cili u ka prirë protestave dhe është’’falur në rrugë’, parasëgjithash duhet të mendojë për dëmet e mëdha që mund t’ia shkaktojë Kosovës, sepse për t’u falur dhe për ta pastruar shpirtin ka vend dhe rrugë të tjera.

Ps.marr nga _Zemra Shqiptare..._(ne nje kohe dhe isha antare nen kete Forum)..por me tjeter (nofke)

----------


## hajla

*Tronditet hirearkia e letrave shqipe, ndryshon renditja e shkrimtarëve
*
Nga *Petrika GROSI*
Nën gjykimin dhe kërkesat e kohës, si dhe me mungesën e një historie të mirëfilltë të letërsisë shqiptare, Qendra e Albanologjisë dhe Instituti i Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë kanë hartuar një projekt, sipas së cilit do të rishikohet krejt kontributi i shkrimtarëve shqiptarë në letërsinë tonë, duke nisur që nga De Rada, deri tek ata të dy dekadave të fundit që nuk rezultojnë në asnjë histori letërsie. Në këtë aspekt problemet nuk kanë të sosur dhe do të ketë zhvillime, të cilat prekin nëpërmjet rivlerësimit, uljes apo ngritjes së rëndësisë letrare, autorë të gjallë e të vdekur, ç’ka do të trondisë rrjedhimisht hirearkinë e vendosur deri në vitet ’90, e cila vazhdon të jetë e pranishme edhe sot. Ata që i kanë vlerat më të dyshimta dhe që janë kamufluar duke marrë rëndësi më të madhe nga ç’ka vepra e tyre, padyshim që sipas specialistëve dhe studiuesve të letërsisë janë autorët e viteve ’50. Madje sipas burimeve tona pranë Qendrës të Studimeve Albanologjike dhe Institutit të Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë, mësojmë disa nga emrat që “bien”, të cilëve do t’u ngushtohet ndjeshëm hapësira në histori dhe vlerësimi me superlativa i dhënë për ta gjatë kohës së komunizmit. Këta autorë që zhvlerësohen janë Dhimitër Shuteriqi, Andrea Varfri, Lazar Siliqi, Shefqet Musarai, Fatmir Gjata, Sterio Spase e Ali Abdi Hoxha. Nuk dihet ende se cilat janë vlerat reale të këtyre shkrimtarëve, e nëse në këtë rast politika po ndërhyn duke bërë të kundërtën e politikës së djeshme, gjithsesi nuk na takon ne gjykimi! Gjithmonë sipas disa prej burimeve tona, mësojmë emra të tjerë që do të hyjnë në historinë e letërsisë shqipe, e më pas, do të futen sigurisht sipas rëndësisë edhe si pjesë e teksteve mësimore shkollore. Ka disa prej studiuesve që vënë në dyshim edhe krijimtarinë e Kasem Trebeshinës, i cili akuzohet për “anti-kombëtarizëm”, megjithëse ky aspekt pak ka të bëjë me letërsinë dhe ndoshta nuk ka për të ndikuar shumë në lidhje me vendin e tij në historinë e re të letërsisë shqipe. Kjo vepër akademike mendohet të dalë në tri vëllime me nga 800 faqe secila dhe të përfundojë e gjitha në vitin 2011.
Kadareja dhe Agolli sërish “maja e Piramidës”
Shkrimtarët Ismail Kadare dhe Dritëro Agolli, pavarësisht se kanë vepra ku nuk i shpëtojnë dot ideologjizimit të kohës, mbeten edhe me këtë rivlerësim “majat e Piramidës”. Të paktën kështu shprehen burimet tona, të cilat nuk përjashtohet mundësia që të jenë edhe pjesë e hartuesve të kësaj historie. Gjithashtu, ruajnë pozita të palëkundura dhe vlerësimin e tyre në historinë e letërsisë shqipe krijues të tjerë si Fatos Arapi e Fatos Kongoli, Vath Koreshi, Teodor Laço, Zija Çela, Nasi Lera, etj. E nëse në 50 vitet e diktaturës, ka mjaft gjëra dhe figura për t’u diskutuar e rishikuar sa i takon historisë së letërsisë, në anën tjetër kemi një sërë krijuesish të cilët ndonëse nuk shfaqin vlera të mjaftueshme, kërkojnë që të hyjnë në historinë e letërsisë vetëm se kanë qenë të përndjekur gjatë regjimit komunist. Të paktën ky është një shqetësim për studiuesit që ndodhen vazhdimisht nën “presionin” e autorëve e të pseudoautorëve të ndryshëm. Në fakt, jo të gjithë këta autorë kanë faj, pasi duke qenë se vepra e tyre është shpërfillur e ka mbetur e pabotuar gjatë kohës kur kanë shkruar, sot mbase nuk shfaq të njëjtat vlera. Hapësira më të mëdha se më parë, e një rivlerësim do të bëhet për poetët Xhevair Spahiu, Teodor Keko e Bardhyl Londo, të cilët ndoshta hija e Kadaresë dhe Agollit i ka lënë pak si të mënjanuar.
Të ndaluarit dhe të persekutuarit
Siç parathamë emrat që bien poshtë apo që ruajnë pozitat e tyre, (natyrisht jo të gjithë) le të kalojmë te një kategorizim tjetër siç është ai i autorëve të anatemuar, të persekutuar, të ndaluar dhe të përjashtuar nga historia e letrave shqipe. Në histori do të futen, ose të paktën mendohet të futen emra si Faik Konica, Viçens Prenushi, Zef Skiroi, Lumo Skëndo, Bernard Palaj, Musine Kokalari, Et’hem Haxhi Ademi, Nonda Bulka, etj., të cilët do të zënë dhe një hapësirë të konsiderueshme duke u vlerësuar për veprën e tyre, gjë që nuk ndodhi gjatë sundimit komunist. Bashkë me ta do të futen edhe dy poetët e pushkatuar Vilson Blloshmi e Genc Leka. Gjithashtu, do të kenë një vend në këtë histori Visar Zhiti, Fatos Lubonja, Zyhdi Morava, Kiço Blushi, Sadik Bejko, Moikom Zeqo, Faslli Haliti e Izet Shehu. Do të futen në këtë histori mes të tjerësh edhe minoritari Niko Kacalidha, apo autorë të përndjekur si Pjetër Arbnori, Kasem Trebeshina, Frederik Rreshpja, (djali i ish-kryeministrit Mehmet Shehu) Bashkim Shehu, poeti Pano Taçi, Pirro Kuqi, Uran Kostreci, Mihal Hanxhari, Jorgo Bllaci, etj. Ndërsa dy autorët e njohur pogradecarë Lasgush Poradeci e Mitrush Kuteli, (të nënvlerësuar nga regjimi i shkuar si formalistë) fitojnë mjaft vend në këtë histori të re të letërsisë shqipe, duke u paraqitur si zëra të mëdhenj, me shumë rëndësi. Vlerësim e hapësirë e madhe do t’u jepet dy autorëve të tjerë, Arshi Pipa e Faik Konica.
Brezi post ‘90
Shkrimtarët që i përkasin një brezi më të ri, talentet e afirmuara gjatë viteve ’80-’90 janë një kategori tjetër që i ka munguar historisë së letërsisë shqipe. Ndër ta i pari për nga rëndësia do të renditet Agron Tufa, e më pas mjaft emra të tjerë si Ervin Hatibi, Arian Leka, Gentian Çoçoli, Maks Velo, Luljeta Lleshanaku, pa harruar këtu edhe dy politikanë, deputetë të Partisë Demokratike si Preç Zogaj dhe Besnik Mustafaj. Ndoshta si “zë i vogël” mund të hyjë edhe Ben Blushi, pas disa sprovave të bëra gjatë tij dhe veprës së fundit që bëri jo pak bujë dhe ngjalli diskutime në qarqet letrare e historike mbarëshqiptare. Me ç’mësuam, një kriter mbi futjen e autorëve të rinj në këtë histori do të jenë veprat e botuara dhe kritika, studimet e monografitë e bëra për to. [/SIZE]

----------


## hajla

*Kali i Trojës, 70 vitet e agjenturës greke në Shqipëri 
*

*DOSJET*
*Përplasja në Paris, plani Dragumis, arrestimi i Sokrat Diamantit, Andrea e Harrillo Bollanos*
Ashtu si në periudhën 1920–1945, edhe në vitet në vijim, marrëdhëniet Shqipëri–Greqi do të notonin në një det të turbullt kërcënimesh, presionesh, e tensioni të fortë. Goditja e mjaft agjentëve dhe rrjeteve të tyre nuk frenuan dëshirat aneksuese të shtetit fqinj. Sërish lufta do të mbështetej në dy fronte, atë zyrtar dhe atë të nëndheshëm. Greqia vazhdonte të lëshonte individë të ndryshëm, të cilët punonin për silogjet e të ashtuquajturit Vorio Epir, e nga krahu tjetër, ushtronin presion në planin ndërkombëtar.
Teksa një merimangë agjenturore e Jugut të Shqipërisë goditej, shteti grek sulmonte në një drejtim tjetër në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris. Më 18 shkurt 1946, Kryeministri i Greqisë, Kostandin Caldaris, kërkoi hapur përballë Fuqive të Mëdha që pretendimet për Jugun e Shqipërisë dhe tokave të tjera në Bullgari të diskutohen në Konferencën e Paqes. Përveç kësaj, Kaldaris deklaroi hapur se ishte ende në gjendje lufte me Shqipërinë. Sipas dokumenteve të kohës, përfaqësuesit grekë i propozuan një pakt atyre jugosllavë, sipas të cilit, Jugu i Shqipërisë të përfshihej në shtetin grek dhe Veriu në shtetin sllav. Qëndrimi i Enver Hoxhës që kryesonte delegacionin shqiptar ishte i prerë. Në librin “Dy popuj miq”, të shkruar prej tij, zbulohen pjesë nga fjalimi në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris.
“Z. Caladaris përpiqet të provojë se Shqipëria nuk është një vend aleat, se Shqipëria ka atakuar Greqinë dhe se kjo është në gjendje lufte me të. Nga ana tjetër, z. Caldaris rivendikon Shqipërinë e Jugut, duke pretenduar se kjo është tokë greke dhe i takon asaj me të drejtë. Populli shqiptar flak poshtë me përbuzje akuzën poshtëruese të delegatit grek, që e padit vendin tim si sulmues. Populli shqiptar nuk e ka sulmuar kurrë popullin e ndershëm grek, nuk i ka shpallur kurrë luftë. Zoti Caldaris nuk do të bindte asnjeri, bile as budallenjtë me argumentet e tij, ai duhet t’i kërkojë llogari Italisë fashiste për sulmin e poshtër kundër vendit të tij e jo neve. Do të ishte qesharake të mendohej se një dekret i thatë i Viktor Emanuelit, mbretit të Italisë, do të mund të ngarkonte me faj popullin shqiptar, i cili luftonte pa mëshirë kundër Italisë që nga dita e parë e pushtimit dhe që tentoi edhe kundër jetës së mbretit vetë gjatë vizitës së vetme që bëri në Shqipëri, në maj 1941. Caldaris tregon si argument aktin e shpalljes së luftës nga kusilingu shqiptar, Verlaci. Populli shqiptar i futi në të njëjtin thes pushtuesit e kuisilingët dhe nuk bëri asnjë dallim mes tyre. Kuisilingët shqiptarë, si gjithë kuisilingët e tjerë të Europës, nuk kishin të bënin aspak me popullin tonë. Ata ishin armiqtë më të fëlliqur të popullit tonë.
Përveç të tjerave, z. Caldaris duhet t’i përgjigjet disa pyetjeve.
A do ta konsiderojë z. Caldaris si vend agresor Francën, prej ku Hitleri mendoi të ndërmarrë ofensivën kundër Anglisë?! Delegacioni grek ka pretenduar se qeveria shqiptare e tanishme ndjek një politikë shkombëtarizimi kundër minoritetit grek në Shqipëri. Zotërinj, minoriteti grek në Shqipëri ka luftuar krah për krah me mbarë popullin shqiptar kundër pushtuesve fashistë e nazistë dhe kundër kuisilingëve shqiptarë e grekë. Nga ana tjetër, nuk e di nëse zotërinjtë delegatë kanë dijeni për terrorin e ushtruar në kurriz të popullsisë çame në Greqi. Bandat e gjeneralit kuisiling, Napolon Zevës, dogjën katundet e tyre, u morën pasuritë dhe vranë me mijëra burra, gra, fëmijë e pleq. Deklarojmë solemnisht se brenda kufijve tanë të tanishëm nuk ka asnjë pëllëmbë tokë të huaj dhe nuk do të lejojmë kurrë që të na preken, sepse për ne ata janë të shenjtë”.
Por në kohën kur shqiptarët po përballeshin me një sulm diplomatik në Paris, grekët, në krahun tjetër, ushtronin edhe presion ushtarak në kufirin shqiptar.
Në gusht të 1946-s, gjatë kohës kur Konferenca e Paqes po zhvillonte punimet e saj, 200 ushtarë grekë, duke përfituar edhe nga mungesa e organizimit te forcat ushtarake shqiptare, kalojnë kufirin dhe sulmojnë fshatin Radat të Gjirokastrës. Nga ky aksion mbetën të vrarë një numër i madh civilësh të pafajshëm. Ky ishte sulmi i parë i një serie të gjatë përplasjesh në kufirin greko-shqiptar.
Por grekët, sulmet në terren i shoqëronin edhe me një propagandë të dendur antishqiptare. Pavarësisht qëndrimit amerikan që nënvizonte rolin e rëndësishëm të luajtur nga Shqipëria gjatë luftës antifashiste, ku evidentohej shpartallimi i plotë i tre divizioneve gjermane, qeveria greke, duke i cilësuar shqiptarët si bashkëpunëtorë të Italisë, kërkoi publikisht që Shqipëria të mos renditej në koalicionin fitues të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Nota greke pohonte se as në vitet ‘40-‘41 dhe as në 1942 shqiptarët nuk morën pjesë në Luftën e Aleatëve, përkundrazi sipas tyre, ata u rreshtuan përkrah boshtit kundërshtar, duke qenë pjesë aktive e sulmit italian mbi Greqinë.
Në Paris, ndërkohë, insistimit grek për çështjen e Vorio Epirit, Enver Hoxha dhe i gjithë delegacioni shqiptar iu përgjigjën prerazi se kufijtë e Shqipërisë janë të paprekshëm. Më 30 gusht 1946, seanca plenare e Konferencës së Paqes në Paris, me 11 vota pro, 7 kundër dhe 2 abstenime vendos që të fusë në rend të ditës propozimin e Greqisë për kufirin jugor të Shqipërisë. Bashkimi Sovjetik vuri veton për të penguar këtë projekt, por kjo nuk mjaftonte.
Në Amerikë nisi një luftë e fortë, nga njëri krah lobi grek kishte nisur një propagandë të shfrenuar kundër Shqipërisë, duke u përballur me patriotët si Fan Noli, që mbronin çështjen shqiptare. Por nuk ishte kjo përplasje që vendosi gjithçka. Disa ndër Fuqitë e Mëdha e mbi të gjitha Shtetet e Bashkuara u frikësuan nga kjo iniciativë që mund të hapte “Kutinë e Pandorës” dhe të vinte përballë shtete të shumta që do të kërkonin rishikim të kufijve.
Kur fatet e Shqipërisë së Jugut nuk ishin vendosur ende, më 16 shtator 1946, duke u larguar nga Parisi, Enver Hoxha bën një deklaratë të fortë në mediat ndërkombëtare, duke paralajmëruar edhe luftë, nëse do të kishte një vendim për t’i dhënë të drejtë Greqisë. Sipas tij, populli shqiptar nuk do të pranonte në asnjë mënyrë prekjen e kufijve të tij.
“Kur populli shqiptar luftonte trimërisht kundër fashizmit, të tjerët i hidhnin lule, por kur erdhi koha që ai të kërkonte vendin e tij kaq shumë të merituar në Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara ose në Konferencën e Paqes, i hodhën gurë. Populli im nuk do ta kuptojë këtë logjikë, pasi ajo nuk është e ndershme. Ne jemi një popull paqedashës, por ne nuk jemi nga ata që lejojmë të na marrin nëpër këmbë. Shekuj me radhë, populli shqiptar ka luftuar për t’i fituar këto të drejta të shenjta dhe ai është gati edhe sot ta fillojë përsëri luftën e tij nëse aventurierët fashistë do të guxojnë t’ia prekin. Monarko - fashistët grekë nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër, veçse provokojnë në kufirin tonë të Jugut. Unë deklaroj solemnisht se as Konferenca e Parisit, as konferenca e të katërve, as çdo konferencë tjetër qoftë, nuk mund të marrin në shqyrtim kufijtë e vendit tonë, brenda të cilëve nuk ka asnjë pëllëmbë tokë të huaj. Kufijtë tanë janë të padiskutueshëm dhe askush nuk do të guxojë t’i prekë. Që të mund të marrë një pëllëmbë tokë të vendit tonë, reaksioni grek duhet të vërë në lëvizje të tjerë mekanizma, përveç votës së Konferencës së Parisit. E gjithë bota ta dijë se populli shqiptar nuk lejon që të diskutohen kufijtë e tij dhe toka e tij.
Nga ana tjetër, protestoj për vendimin e marrë në seancë plenare të Konferencës së Parisit. Populli shqiptar nuk e ka dërguar delegacionin e tij në Paris për të dhënë llogari, por për t’u kërkuar llogari atyre, që e kanë dëmtuar aq tepër dhe që ai i ka luftuar me ashpërsi gjer në fund. Ne e kemi bërë detyrën tonë, ashtu siç e kanë bërë dhe të mëdhenjtë. Dëshmorët tanë dhe sakrificat tona janë për ne po aq të shenjtë sa janë dhe dëshmorët dhe sakrificat e të mëdhenjve; të drejtat tona janë po aq të shenjta, sa janë dhe ato të atyre. Mirëpo, Konferenca e Parisit, siç duket, nuk i mori parasysh këto gjëra.
Duke u larguar nga Parisi, dua të falënderoj në emër të popullit tonë, të gjithë përfaqësuesit e atyre vendeve që e mbrojtën kauzën e drejtë, por të merituar të popullit shqiptar. Ne urojmë me gjithë zemër, nga ana tjetër, që t’i jepet fund kësaj fushate të padrejtë e të shpifur fund e krye, kundër vendit tonë, që ka luftuar me kaq trimëri kundër fashizmit dhe që do t’i shkrijë të gjitha forcat e tij për të forcuar paqen e drejtë dhe të gjatë”.

Në seancën e 26 shtatorit, delegacioni grek tërhoqi kërkesat e tij, duke shuar në këtë mënyrë atë që grekët e konsideronin si shpresa e madhe për të bërë një bashkim të madh.
Por, nga krahu tjetër, shteti grek dhe silogjet vorio-epirote infiltruan një numër të madh bandash të armatosura në territorin shqiptar. Vetëm gjatë viteve 1946–1947 u vranë 393 anëtarë të tyre, si dhe u kapën apo u dorëzuan 770 persona të tjerë të armatosur. Vetëm në Jug të vendit, u goditën një sërë bandash në Tepelenë, Gjirokastër, Këlcyrë, Përmet, Korçë, Konispol. Një grup i rrezikshëm ishte edhe ai i Papu Aleks Lipes në Përmet, që mbante lidhje të drejtpërdrejta me dhespotin e Janinës, Spiridhon.
Në vitin 1947, shteti grek përfshihet nga një raund tjetër i luftës civile midis, EAM guerilëve komunistë të grumbulluar në Ushtrinë Demokratike Greke (themeluar në tetor 1946) dhe forcave qeveritare të Ushtrisë Kombëtare Greke të drejtuar nga Napolon Zerva. Ushtria partizane kishte një organizim perfekt të përbërë nga struktura të vërteta ushtarake, që përbëheshin nga toga, kompania, batalioni, brigada e deri te divizioni. Përplasja e përgjakshme mes dy palëve do të zgjaste dy vjet. Forcat e majta, të drejtuara nga gjenerali Markos, ishin në ndihmën e Enver Hoxhës, i cili u ofroi spitalet e Jugut të Shqipërisë për evakuimin e të plagosurve, por edhe për strehimin e trupave.
Ndërkohë, Gjykata Ushtarake e Tiranës, po atë vit, nis gjykimin mbi himarjotin Harrillo Bollano, i cili akuzohet për veprimtari armiqësore kundër pushtetit dhe propagandë për Vorio Epirin, duke kërkuar aneksimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut nga Greqia. Gjatë seancës së pyetjeve, Bollano hedh poshtë akuzat, duke lënë përgjegjësinë te pjesëtarë të tjerë të familjes së tij.
“Vëllai im është arratisur dhe se ku është, nuk e di, Pavlo Bollano e të tjerë që më thoni janë arratisur në Greqi. Në kohën kur janë hedhur parullat, në regjiment është bërë një konferencë dhe na kanë thënë se çfarë ishte bërë, në seksionin e sigurimit më kanë thënë se kush i hidhte ato dhe i kam thënë se e kanë bërë ata që janë kundër pushtetit dhe jo unë. Për punën e zgjedhjeve, unë e di dhe e dinë të gjithë se Himara ka votuar kundër pushtetit. Për Savo Xhanin, di të them se kishte shkruar një parullë, por nuk e di se kush kishte shkruar Vorio Epir. Me silogjet vorio-epirote nga soji i Bollanove kam pasur Pilo Bollanon dhe Llambi Janollin”.

Trupi gjykues i udhëhequr nga major Gjon Banushi, në përfundim jep konkluzionet dhe vendimin, duke shpallur të pandehurin Harrillo Bollano fajtor për veprimtari armiqësore, duke hedhur parulla ndaj pushtetit popullor dhe reformave ekonomike, propagandë për Vorio Epirin dhe pushtimin nga Greqia të Jugut të Shqipërisë, si dhe për thyerjen e gjilpërës manjetike në regjiment, me qëllim sabotimin. Bollano dënohet me dy vjet heqje lirie dhe punë të detyruar.
Por agjentura greke dhe elementë të silogjeve vorio-epirote nisën infiltrimin edhe në komunitetet shqiptare jashtë vendit. Influenca e tyre nisi të ndihej sidomos në koloninë shqiptare në Australi, që gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ajo ishte zgjeruar më shumë pas përfundimit të saj nga elementë të tjerë grekofonë nga Gjirokastra dhe Korça. Komiteti pangrek arriti të krijojë në gjirin e vet një përfaqësi të veçantë të vorio-epirotëve me qendër në Melburn dhe disa nënkomitete të vogla, të cilat kishin edhe shtypin e tyre. Këto celula u përpoqën në mënyrë të vazhdueshme të fusnin grindje në koloninë shqiptare në Australi mes myslimanëve dhe ortodoksëve.
Në fund të viteve 1948, vlera strategjike e Shqipërisë ndryshoi ndjeshëm në rajon. Shqipëria e shndërruar në një bazë të fortë për Bashkimin Sovjetik përbënte për Perëndimin një rrezik shumë më të madh se popullsia e saj e vogël. Aleatët perëndimorë kërkonin të pengonin planin e Stalinit për të kontrolluar hyrjen në Adriatik. Ai e kishte pajisur ishullin e Sazanit me nëndetëse dhe raketa të modelit gjerman V2, të afta për të goditur deri në territorin italian. Në atë kohë, shërbimet sekrete amerikane informonin se Shqipëria po rriste gjithnjë e më shumë influencën sovjetike në Mesdhe, me baza e vija komunikacioni që arriheshin lehtë dhe që kishin rëndësi jetike për Mbretërinë e Bashkuar dhe SHBA. Në këtë situatë, pretendimet territoriale të Greqisë ktheheshin në një pengesë të madhe dhe kërcënim për planin e SHBA–së që kërkonte të përmbyste regjimin në Shqipëri pa hapur konflikte të mëdha në Ballkan. Por, pavarësisht qëndrimit amerikan, grekët ishin të interesuar për aneksimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut dhe jo për vendosjen e një demokracie perëndimore në këtë vend.
Në këtë situatë, për të konkretizuar planet e tyre, grekët do të hartonin dhe atë që në histori do të kujtohej si plani Pippinelis, një hap diplomatik që synonte të realizonte qëllimin e vjetër grek të Megalidesë. Zëvendësministri i Jashtëm, Panajotis Pippinelis, me anën e një memorandumi drejtuar Departamentit të Shtetit, i propozoi një plan konkret për aneksimin e Shqipërisë nga Greqia. Dokumenti i dorëzuar mbështetej në këto tri pika.
1. Copëtimi i Shqipërisë midis Greqisë dhe Jugosllavisë, ose midis Greqisë, Jugosllavisë dhe Italisë.
2. Administrimi i Shqipërisë nga një organizëm ndërkombëtar ose nga një fuqi e painteresuar.
3. Bashkim i Shqipërisë me një nga vendet fqinje dhe pikërisht me Greqinë

Sigurisht, Pippinelis insistonte më shumë te formula e tretë, të cilën ai e quante në memorandum si mundësinë më të mirë për t’i dhënë fund konflikteve dhe përplasjeve në Ballkan. Zëvendësministri i Jashtëm argumentonte pamundësinë e krijimit të një shteti federativ midis Jugosllavisë dhe Shqipërisë, duke u bazuar në dy pika. Jugosllavia tashmë ishte e ngarkuar rëndë me një numër të konsiderueshëm minoritetesh dhe e dyta armiqësia e vjetër racore sllavo-shqiptare, ndërsa bashkimin politik të Greqisë me Shqipërinë, Panajotis Pippinelis e quante të natyrshëm dhe të goditur.
Në librin “Tensioni greko-shqiptar ‘39–‘49” të historianit Beqir Meta, zbulohen edhe detajet që diplomati grek, Pipinelis, parashtronte për krijimin e shtetit të ri shqiptaro–grek. Ai afirmonte si parim themelor të ndërtimit të këtij shteti, sigurimin e vetëqeverisjes lokale dhe vetëvendosjes për të dy popujt, lirinë absolute në drejtimin e çështjeve të brendshme të dy vendeve nëpërmjet institucioneve të tyre demokratike, të cilat do të siguroheshin plotësisht me drejtimin e përbashkët të çështjeve ekonomike, ushtarake dhe diplomatike. Pippinelis shprehte bindjen se lehtësisht mund të gjendej një formulë ligjore për këtë bashkim politik, duke marrë si model monarkinë dualiste austro-hungareze, ose perandorinë britanike. Në librin e Beqir Metës shkruhet se zëvendësministri i Jashtëm grek merrte si argumente për të mbështetur propozimin, marrëveshjen e parë mes kapedanëve grekë dhe shqiptarë në SUL, më 15 janar 1821 për të formuar një aleancë dhe zotimin që i kishin dhënë njëri-tjetrit për të qenë të bashkuar si vëllezër. Pippinelis mbështeste tezën e tij edhe në shtrembërime të tjera, sikur në 1829-n, shqiptarët i kishin propozuar qeverisë greke përfshirjen e krahinës së Vlorës në shtetin fqinj, me kusht që atyre t’u garantohej liria e besimit fetar dhe nderi i haremeve të tyre.
Por SHBA, pasi shqyrtoi me kujdes planin e detajuar të Pippinelis, e hodhi poshtë atë në formë të prerë. Departamenti i Shtetit shprehu qartë qëndrimin për moscenimin e kufijve shqiptarë.
Teksa operonin me plane në arenën ndërkombëtare, në Greqi, forcat qeveritare, me ndihmën e SHBA-së, pothuajse kishin shtypur kundërshtarët politikë të majtë. Në këtë situatë, politika zyrtare greke, duke marrë shkas edhe prej ndihmës që Enver Hoxha i kishte dhënë ushtrisë partizane të gjeneralit Markos, bëhet mjaft agresive, duke shpallur sërish hapur oreksin për Jugun e Shqipërisë, që duhet të realizohej me një sulm në front të gjerë ndaj territorit shqiptar. Ka ardhur momenti që të lajmë hesapet me Shqipërinë, do të deklaronte një nga zyrtarët më të lartë të kohës. Vorio Epiri duhet çliruar.
Por edhe këtë herë, ishin Shtetet e Bashkuara që kundërshtuan planin grek, duke ushtruar presion të fortë ndaj Athinës zyrtare.
E megjithatë Greqia nuk u tërhoq dhe pas shtypjes së kryengritjes së të majtëve në vitin 1949, Napolon Zerva hedh sytë nga Shqipëria, duke komanduar sulme të njëpasnjëshme ushtarake në pika të ndryshme të kufirit.
Vetëm gjatë viteve 1948–1949, trupat greke shkaktuan rreth 1200 provokime ushtarake në kufirin shqiptar nga ajri, toka dhe deti. Ato u intensifikuan sidomos më 2 gusht të 1949-s, ku disa batalione greke të mbështetura nga artileria dhe 15 aeroplanë sulmuan postën kufitare shqiptare në Vidohovë të Devollit, duke vrarë 6 ushtarë shqiptarë dhe duke plagosur po aq të tjerë. Vetëm pasdite, ushtria shqiptare mundi të sprapsë batalionet greke që lanë rreth 100 të vrarë brenda kufirit shqiptar.
Trupat greke do të sulmonin edhe në ditët në vijim kufirin shqiptar. Më 4 gusht, sulme u regjistruan në disa pika kufitare në zonën e Bozhigradit dhe Leskovikut. Vetëm gjatë këtyre dy ditëve, trupat greke hodhën në kufirin shqiptar më shumë se 1500 predha artilerie, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave ranë mbi fshatin Menkulas.
Më 7 gusht, trupat greke dhe ato shqiptare përplasen në një betejë frontale. Pas një ditë luftimesh, trupat shqiptare të ushtrisë popullore mundën të rimerrnin pikat e zëna të kufirit shqiptar.
Më 12 gusht, për rreth 6 orë, forcat greke dhe ato shqiptare luftojnë në zonën e Gurit-Bilisht. Një brigadë e mbështetur nga artileria dhe katër aeroplanë sulmojnë tokën shqiptare nga krahu i Bilishtit. Beteja përfundoi me tërheqjen e trupave greke, të cilat patën përdorur edhe artileri të rëndë e predha të tipeve të ndryshme.
Më 13 gusht, trupat greke sulmojnë sërish nga krahu i Bilishtit. Në betejë mbetën të vrarë komisari i batalionit të kufirit Bilisht, Nasi Remaçka, dhe korrieri i tij Dane Zeneli. Ndërkohë nga krahu grek, në dy ditë luftime, mbetën të vrarë më shumë se 70 ushtarë.
Më 14 gusht, ushtria greke hodhi më shumë se 2000 predha artilerie në tokën shqiptare, në fshatrat Trestenik, Kapshticë e Cangonj-Devoll. Nga goditjet e artilerisë mbetën 5 civilë të vrarë dhe u shkaktuan dëme materiale në disa shtëpi të fshatrave të mësipërme.
I ndodhur në këto kushte, Enver Hoxha jep urdhrin për mobilizimin e plotë ushtarak, në të gjithë Jugun e vendit.
Por grekët nuk ndalen dhe vijojnë sulmet në kufirin shqiptar. Arenë përplasjesh mes forcave ushtarake shqiptare dhe greke u shndërruan në pak ditë edhe zona të tjera të kufirit. Ndërkohë qeveria shqiptare reagoi ndaj sulmeve, duke i dërguar një notë proteste OKB-së. Në Shqipëri u organizuan mitingje të shumta proteste kundër agresioneve greke.
Në atë periudhë, diku në afërsi të Sarandës, është ulur edhe një avion grek. Kjo ngjarje ka mbetur thuajse mister. I sigurt mbetet fakti se avioni luftarak i ushtrisë së vendit fqinj u bë pjesë e Parkut Kombëtar të Aviacionit Shqiptar nga viti 1949 deri-diku pas vitit 1953. Historia e vërtetë është shndërruar në legjendë me disa versione. Disa thonë se ai u soll nga një agjent i zbulimit shqiptar që ishte njëkohësisht edhe pilot, disa me avarinë që kishte pësuar mjeti fluturues, por e vërteta mbetet ende enigmë.
Megjithatë, qeveria greke nuk e ndali presionin dhe mbante të përqëndruar në kufirin me Shqipërinë një numër të madh forcash ushtarake me justifikimin për të penguar lëvizjen e guerilasve komunistë.
Nën presion edhe të Jugosllavëve, me të cilët kishte prishur marrëdhëniet, Enver Hoxha udhëton drejt Moskës, ku më 2 prill të 1951 takohet me Stalinin, Mikojanin, Beriasin, Molotovin, Malenkovin dhe Bulganinin, të cilëve u shpreh shqetësimet dhe mëdyshjet e qeverisë shqiptare. Enver Hoxha dhe Stalini në takimin e tyre në kryeqytetin e Bashkimit Sovjetik, për të disatën herë, kishin në qendër të bisedimeve qëndrimin e Greqisë dhe provokimet e vazhdueshme ndaj Shqipërisë. Stalini udhëzoi Enverin t’u jepte ndihmë komunistëve grekë, por me shumë kujdes dhe në formë të maskuar.
Enveri i parashtroi Stalinit rrezikun, sipas tij, të një sulmi të mundshëm të menjëhershëm të Italisë, Greqisë dhe Jugosllavisë e në këtë rast, kërkoi mbështetjen e Bashkimit Sovjetik. Provokacionet, vijoi më tej Enver Hoxha, i kanë ardhur Shqipërisë nga ajri, toka, dhe deti nga të tria këto vende. Ndër të tjera, Enveri i zbuloi Stalinit edhe disa plane operative, të cilat ishin përgatitur në rastin se sulmi mbi Shqipërinë do të bëhej realitet. Në këto plane të detajuara demonstrohej mënyra sesi ushtria shqiptare synonte t’i kundër përgjigjej armikut. Duke theksuar se ushtria shqiptare mund të arrinte në mbi 230 mijë ushtarë, Enveri kërkoi mbështetje të mëtejshme në furnizimin me armë dhe municione. Nga krahu i tij, Stalini u tregua i qetë dhe ftoi Enverin të mos i përgjigjet provokacioneve të fqinjëve. Sipas Stalinit, sulmi ndaj Shqipërisë është thuajse i pamundur për sa kohë ka një sërë vendesh që do të përfshiheshin në konflikt. Për sa i përket kërkesave për pajisje ushtarake, Stalini jep konsensusin e tij, duke ftuar Enverin t’i parashtrojë kërkesat Bulganinit. Stalini i këshilloi Enverit gjithashtu që në organet drejtuese të vendit, të mbajë një shumicë të zgjedhurish nga feja myslimane, një mënyrë kjo për të respektuar fenë e shumicës së popullit.

Ndërkohë, dy fqinjët, dikur armiq e tashmë aleatë të fortë, Jugosllavia dhe Greqia, vazhdonin të thurnin plane dhe të dërgonin në Shqipëri grupe të shumta agjentësh. Afrimi edhe i Turqisë në këtë aleancë vuri menjëherë në pozita mbrojtëse Shqipërinë, e cila i druhej një sulmi të papritur, sidomos nga dy vendet kufitare. Silogjet vorio-epirote riorganizuan strukturat e tyre dhe forcuan përpjekjet për të rilidhur kontaktet e vjetra të humbura pas ardhjes së komunistëve në pushtet.
Në shkurt të 1953, dyshimet e qeverisë shqiptare do të bëheshin realitet me firmosjen e traktatit greko-turko-jugosllav, i cili ndikoi në mënyrë të menjëhershme në marrëdhëniet mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Vetë Enver Hoxha dhe drejtuesit më të lartë të Partisë Komuniste, u shqetësuan për mundësinë e ndërmarrjes së një aksioni të përbashkët të tre vendeve ballkanike kundër saj. Në 1954, tre shtetet nënshkruan edhe aleancën ushtarake, e njohur si Pakti Ballkanik. Në librin e Beqir Metës, “Shqipëria dhe Greqia, Paqja e Vështirë”, shkruhet se në këtë pakt ekzistonte një klauzolë sekrete mes Greqisë dhe Jugosllavisë, që binin dakord që në rastin e një lufte, të pushtonin bashkërisht Shqipërinë”.
Grekët nuk frenuan. Pas planit të Pippinelis, që ishte refuzuar nga Shtetet e Bashkuara, grekët paraqitën një tjetër iniciativë që njihet si projekti “Dragumis”. Diplomati i njohur, Filip Dragumis, propozoi një plan konkret, me shpresën se ai do të pranohej këtë herë nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar e mbi të gjitha nga SHBA. Edhe në qendër të këtij plani, shpalosej hapur dëshira aneksuese kundrejt Shqipërisë.
Ndryshimet që propozonte Dragumisi ishin:
Të sigurohej pushtimi i kanalit të Korfuzit nga Greqia dhe nëpërmjet saj nga NATO. Kjo do të arrihej, duke i dhënë Greqisë zonën bregdetare të Delvinës, Sarandës dhe të Himarës. Në zonën e Konicës, vija e kufirit do të kalonte përtej qytetit të Leskovikut, duke e lënë atë në territorin grek, ndërsa Përmeti do të mbetej shqiptar. Vija kufitare do të vijonte, duke kapërcyer lumin Vjosë dhe do të linte në territorin shqiptar Poliçanin dhe Libohovën, por duke kaluar te grekët Sopikun. Greqia do të merrte të gjithë luginën e Devollit të Sipërm, bashkë me 14 fshatrat e liqenit të Prespës. Ndërsa Korça do t’i mbetej Shqipërisë.

Por edhe kjo tentativë e re e maskuar greke nuk do të pranohej nga ndërkombëtarët, të cilët mundën të kuptonin prapavijën pushtuese të tyre ndaj Shqipërisë.
Në vitet në vijim 1953–1954, drejtuesit më të lartë të shtetit shqiptar, por edhe vetë Enver Hoxha, shprehën hapur qëndrimin për të normalizuar marrëdhëniet me fqinjët grekë. Megjithatë qeveria fqinje në mënyra të ndryshme shtynte dhe shpërfillte kërkesën shqiptare. Nënshkrimi i Marrëveshjes Bled në gusht të 1954-s mes Jugosllavisë, Greqisë dhe Turqisë rivuri sërish në pozicion mbrojtës qeverinë shqiptare, e cila e konsideroi atë si një pakt kundër demokracive popullore, sovjetikëve, Shqipërisë dhe Bullgarisë.
Më 28 mars 1955, Shqipëria anëtarësohet në Traktatin e Varshavës. Enver Hoxha, në një fjalim solemn në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë, ashtu siç pritej, arriti të merrte 100 për qind të votave të deputetëve për ratifikimin e këtij traktati.
Në këto momente, Shqipëria nisi të çngurtësohet, duke kërkuar sërish përmirësimin e marrëdhënieve me vendet fqinje, por edhe zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të lidhjeve me Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe vendet e tjera të bllokut komunist.
Në 1955-s, Shqipëria kërkoi përmes sekretarit të përgjithshëm të OKB-së vendosjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Greqinë. Por edhe këtë herë, përgjigjja greke ishte negative. Përkundrazi grekët riformuluan të njëjtat akuza dhe kërkesa, duke filluar nga kufizimi i pjesëmarrjes së Shqipërisë në të gjithë organizmat ndërkombëtare. Për më tepër, grekët përsëritën qëndrimin e vjetër se shqiptarët nuk duhet të renditeshin në bllokun fitues të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
Më 8 dhe 9 korrik 1956, në Athinë, organizohet Kongresi Ndërkombëtar Panepirot, i cili kërkonte sërish çlirimin e zonës së ashtuquajtur nga Greqia të Vorio Epirit me anë të forcës. Kongresi kishte hedhur idenë e krijimit të një fronti për çlirimin e Vorio Epirit, me thirrjen nën armë të të gjithë grekëve dhe kishte vendosur krijimin e një organi ekzekutiv kombëtar për zbatimin e vendimeve të tij. Sipas informacioneve që vinin në atë kohë në Ministrinë e Brendshme në kampin e Llavrios në Greqi, ishin armatosur rreth 3000 persona, të cilët do të fillonin kryengritjen për çlirimin e Jugut të Shqipërisë.
Në këtë situatë, pushteti komunist forcon masat përgjatë kufirit me Greqinë, ndërkohë që ndërmerren edhe aksione të shumta në zonat më problematike ku jetonin minoritarë. Në 1956-n, organet e drejtësisë shqiptare arrestojnë Sokrat Dimantin, vëllain e ish- krahut të djathtë të Vasil Shahinit, ish-kreut të agjenturës greke në Shqipëri për shumë vite para komunizmit. Sokrat Diamanti, vëllai i Jani Diamantit, akuzohej për propagandë greke, sabotim të zgjedhjeve të 2 Dhjetorit 1945, në zonën e Derviçanit në Gjirokastër, për shtyrje në arratisje të disa personave, agjitacion e propagandë kundër pushtetit popullor dhe tradhti të lartë shtetërore.
Diamanti iu nënshtrua pyetjeve të hetuesve për ditë me radhë.
Hetuesi: Na flisni për veprimtarinë tuaj kundër pushtetit
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Unë kam qenë i prekur nga pushteti që më kishte cilësuar kulak dhe më luftonte vazhdimisht, ndaj unë nuk e doja. Prisnim të shpëtonim nga kjo gjendje dhe ndryshimin e situatës në vendin tonë nga ana e jashtme, sidomos nga Greqia dhe dëshiroja që ata të zaptonin Shqipërinë.
Hetuesi: Me cilin keni biseduar kundër pushtetit?
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Kam biseduar me LLambi Mukën, Koço Mukën dhe Thoma Mukën të tre nga Derviçani, edhe këta cilësohen kulak si unë. Kur kishim mundësi, takoheshim dhe flisnim për problemet tona dhe thoshim që ky regjim duhet të bjerë të përmbyset dhe këtu të vijë Greqia, ndryshe për ne nuk kishte shpëtim. Bisedoja edhe me Ilia Diamantin, edhe ai kërkonte pushtimin nga ana e Greqisë.
Hetuesi: Nga tregoni shokët me të ngushtë që keni pasur në ushtri
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Në ushtri, kam pasur shokë të ngushtë Thoma Llazarin nga Himara, Panajot Shutin nga Gjirokastra, Vasil Makno nga Delvina, Foto Papajanin nga Leshnica, Mexhit Kokalarin nga Gjirokastra, Kristo Dulen nga Goranxia dhe Kristo Zoto nga Poliçani.
Hetuesi: Tregoni se çfarë keni biseduar me këta persona
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Të gjithë flisnin kundër pushtetit p.sh Andon Vajua tha një ditë, duke parë foton e Stalinit, ta bëjmë supë kokën e plakut. E shumë të tjera që tani nuk më kujtohen.
Hetuesi: Po ju çfarë u keni thënë shokëve në repart?
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Unë u kam thënë shokëve se tani që amerikanët ndërprenë luftën në Kore, do ta shpërthejnë në Ballkan, sepse paktin Greqi-Turqi-Jugosllavi nuk e kanë bërë kot, por për të sulmuar Republikën e Shqipërisë. Bisedat tona ishin rreth ndryshimit në vendin tonë dhe hapjen e shpejtë të një lufte të re, se e shikonim si shpëtim.
Hetuesi: Mendohuni mirë dhe tregoni
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Më kujtohet se shokëve iu kam thënë se unë kam vepruar për sabotimin e zgjedhjeve. Nuk më kujtohet sa ju kam treguar për këtë çështje. Bashkë me kushëririn tim, Jorgji Diamanti, kemi shkruar parulla kundër zgjedhjeve.
Hetuesi: A e ndjeni veten fajtor?
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Po, unë ndihem fajtor
Hetuesi: Pse ?
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Unë, sidomos pas vitit 1951, kam biseduar me shumë elementë kundër pushtetit. Në biseda shpreheshim se shpëtimi i vetëm është largimi i këtij regjimi dhe këtu të vinte Greqia. Unë kam lexuar dhe komentuar shumë fletushka të hedhura nga aeroplanët në vitin 1952. Për sa i përket sabotimit të zgjedhjeve të 1945-s kam shkruar trakte sipas udhëzimeve të Jorgo Diamantit. Jorgo më udhëzoi që traktet t’i shkruaja me shkronja të mëdha, që të lexoheshin më mirë. Shkrova shumë të tilla në gjuhën greke, të cilat i shpërndamë në rrugën automobilistike ndërmjet Derviçanit dhe Goranxisë. Me shokët në ushtri kam biseduar për t’u arratisur në Greqi. Nuk më kujtohen persona të tjerë që kanë dijeni dhe punojnë në favor të zbulimit grek veç meje, të tjerët ju a thashë.
Hetuesi: Keni pasur kontakte me vëllain tuaj, Jani Diamanti?
Përgjigje Sokrat Diamanti: Po ai më lajmëronte në ‘45 – ‘46 që të arratisesha dhe të shkoja atje. Kam biseduar me Miço Barutan i cili më informonte se për grekët punonin edhe oficerë, të cilët çonin në Greqi informata ushtarake. Ai kishte lidhje me diversantin Niko Stirmo, të cilin e fshihte kur vinte nga Greqia në mullar. Ky i sillte trakte dhe merrte informata të fshehta të cilat i çonte në Greqi.

Dosja dërgohet në Gjykatën Ushtarake të Gjirokastrës, e cila nën kryesimin e kapitenit të parë, Sami Abazi, pasi shqyrtoi provat e paraqitura nga hetuesia, më 30 Janar 1957 vendosi dënimin e të pandehurit Sokrat Diamanti me 18 vjet heqje lirie. Pavarësisht kërkesës ankimore të avokatit mbrojtës së Diamantit që kërkonte një dënim më të butë për klientin e tij, Këshilli Gjyqësor i Kolegjit Ushtarak të Gjykatës së Lartë në Tiranë lë në fuqi masën e dënimit me 18 vjet.
Pushteti komunist rrit gatishmërinë dhe shton agjentët e sigurimit të shtetit në Jug të vendit. Ashtu si para ardhjes në fuqi të komunistëve, një ndër zonat më problematike mbetej Himara që ishte nën vëzhgim të rreptë, për shkak të problemeve të vazhdueshme që kishte pasur me elementë grekofone të ndryshëm.
Me këtë rast, më 30 janar 1957, arrestohen Leko Kallushi, Pano Konomi, Irakli Rrapo, Ilija Kokoveshi, Mihal Llato, Andrea Bollano, Koço Beleri, Jani Brigo, të gjithë nga Himara, nën akuzën e përvetësimit të pasurisë socialiste, pasi u vërtetua vjedhja që kishin kryer në fabrikën e vajit të ullirit në Himarë por edhe për krimin e agjitacion e propagandës dhe tradhtisë ndaj atdheut.
Një pjesë e të arrestuarve vinin nga familje që kishin pasur lidhje të forta me agjenturën greke dhe kishin edhe të arratisur në vendin fqinj. Ndër të cilat, familja Bollano, anëtarë të së cilës ishin skeduar për herë të parë në vitet 1920 nga organet e drejtësisë së asaj kohe. Plenumi i Gjykatës së Lartë, i udhëhequr nga kryetari Aranit Cela, jep dënime të ashpra për të gjithë të pandehurit.
Irakli Rrapo, për krimin e përvetësimit të pasurisë socialiste dënohet me 15 vjet burg dhe zhdëmtim të plotë të shumës së dëmit shkaktuar fabrikës së vajit të ullirit, humbjen e së drejtës elektorale, konfiskimin e pasurisë së tij të luajtshme e të paluajtshme. Nën të njëjtën akuzë, Ilija Kokoveshi dënohet me 11 vjet heqje lirie dhe heqjen e së drejtës së votës për 3 vite. Andrea Bollano, për krimin e përvetësimit të pasurisë socialiste dënohet me 6 vjet burg dhe humbjen e së drejtës elektorale për 2 vite si dhe zhdëmtim të shumës së dëmit financiar shkaktuar fabrikës në Himarë. Leko Kallushi me 18 vjet e 9 muaj, Pano Konomi me 13 vjet e Mihal Llato me 7 vjet e 6 muaj.

----------


## hajla

Etnomuzikologji:

TERMINOLOGJI  E GABUAR NDAJ KËNGËVE ME PËRMASA BALLKANIKE

Nga Demir KRASNIQI

Gjatë dekadave të fundit , shpesh herë na ka rënë që të dëgjojmë  emisione dhe të lexojmë  shkrime kritike , të cilat në shënjestër kanë keqpërdorimet , bastardimet dhe ndikimet e huaja në këngët tona popullore .
Një luftë e pa kompromis kundër këtyre dukurive të shëmtuara në jetën tonë muzikore është shumë e arsyeshme . Por jo rrallë , artikullshkruesit e dukurive të këtilla dhe moderatorët e programeve që i trajtojnë këto probleme , sikur nuk e njohin sa duhet fjalorin adekuat terminologjik të këtyre devijimeve , në baza profesionale .
    Sa herë që trajtohen  probleme të kësaj fushe, që për kah dimensioni janë shumë të gjëra , përdoret një zhargon i një fjalori që nuk i shkon për shtati një realiteti esencial , si që janë ta zëmë shprehjet: adaptime, përkthime, huazime , vjedhje...etj.
    Me qëllim që të hedhim sado pakëz dritë në ndriçimin e kësaj terminologjie , në vazhdim do të sjellim disa shpjegime më të hollësishme për të pasqyruar këtë problematikë.

Çka janë adaptimet në muzikën popullore ?

    Adaptimet janë përqafime, apo përvetësime të vlerave të huaja artistike , të cilat i përvetësojnë një kategori e caktuar e njerëzve që merren me kultivimin e këngës dhe muzikës popullore . Shkaqet e adaptimeve , apo përvetësimeve të këngëve të popujve tjerë , janë ndër më të ndryshmet . Ato datojnë nga kohët shumë më të hershme se që mendojmë ne . Në rend të parë, deri tek adaptimet e vlerave të këtilla , ka ardhur nga rrethanat e ndryshme historike , duke filluar nga luftërat e ndryshme, okupimet e disa popujve nga shtetet më të fuqishme , mungesa e nivelit të shkollimit, mungesa e lirive dhe pavarësive të vendeve , mungesa e krijuesve profesionist muzikor dhe shumë faktor të tjerë.
    Adaptime të vlerave të huaja artistike ka në të gjitha vendet e botës, por më të theksuara janë nëpër vendet ballkanike, nga se gjeografikisht kjo siujdhesë është e banuar me shumë popuj të ndryshëm që iu përkasin tri feve më të mëdha, si: myslimanë, ortodoks dhe katolikë .
    Ndikimet më të mëdha në adaptimin e vlerave artistike, pa dyshim se e kanë pasur fuqitë më të mëdha okupatore, në rend të parë Perandoria Osmane, pastaj edhe okupatorët tjerë të përkatësisë sllavo ortodokse .
    Këngëtarët konsumues të këtyre vlerave , përveç dëshirës për të treguar ndonjë lojalitet ndaj këtyre pushtuesve , shumë herë i kanë joshë që t’ i adaptojnë këngët të cilat kanë pasur melodi e ritme të bukura, të kapshme për vesh, të kapshme për interpretim dhe të kapshme për vallëzim .
    Secili nga interpretuesit e këngëve të adaptuara , ua ka plasuar bashkëkombësve të vet, duke e interpretuar atë në mënyrën e vet dhe duke ia përshtatur mentalitetit të rrethit ku ka jetuar. Madje, interpretuesit e këngëve të adaptuara , shpesh herë janë paraqitur edhe si autorë të teksteve dhe melodive të atyre këngëve . Populli i ka pranuar si të tilla, nga se në atë kohë nuk ka pasur mjete të komunikimit publik, me të cilat do të mund të verifikohej prejardhja e asaj kënge .
    Nuk kanë qenë të rralla edhe rastet kur pushtetarët ua kanë imponuar këngët e veta për këndim , këngëtarëve më eminent të kohërave përkatëse .
    Pa dyshim se numri më i madh i këngëve të adaptuara tek populli shqiptar , na vjen nga Perandoria Osmane e cila mbi tokat shqiptare ka ushtruar pushtet plot 550 vjet dhe pasojat në ndikimet e tyre kulturore mbi popullin shqiptar janë evidente edhe sot e kësaj dite . Pas tyre, vijnë adaptimet e këngëve greke, bullgare, serbe, boshnjake, malazeze, madje edhe italiane .
    Mirëpo, e vërteta është se edhe popujt tjerë të Ballkanit kanë adaptuar shumë këngë popullore nga populli shqiptar .
    Nga adaptimet e tilla të këngëve të popujve të ndryshëm, ka ardhur deri tek një përzierje vlerash, aq sa vështirë është që studiuesit e etnomuzikologjisë të përcaktohen saktësisht për kategorinë e këngëve të këtilla, se vërtetë cilit popull i takojnë ato?!
    Gjatë jetës sime, më ka rënë që të dëgjoj edhe këngë të popujve tjerë, në veçanti ato të popujve të Ballkanit dhe gjatë dëgjimit të tyre, më ka rënë të dëgjoj shumë këngë që i këndon edhe populli shqiptar në gjuhën e vet amtare . Kjo dukuri më ka krijuar huti në imagjinatën time, nga se kurrë nuk kam mundur ta kuptoj të vërtetën e gjenezës së atyre këngëve !
    Ndër këngët më të njohura popullore, që kanë ndikime dhe adaptime të këtilla, po i përmendi vetëm disa prej tyre që janë më të njohura , më të popullarizuara dhe që këndohen edhe sot nëpër dasmat, ahengjet dhe jetën tonë publike .
    Këngën popullore me titull:”Mu në bashtën tënde të këndon bilbili”, unë e kam gjetur të mbledhur dhe të botuar në librin “Lyra shqiptare” nga Pjetër Dungu, i cili pohon se kjo këngë është autoktone beratase . Mirëpo, të njëjtën këngë me të njëjtën melodi, e kam hasur të kënduar edhe nga serbët e Vrajës, me titull:”Ruse kose curo imash”, tek maqedonët, tek bullgarët, grekët, turqit, madje edhe tek izraelitët dhe vendet arabe ?!
    Kënga  popullore me titull:”Nëpër tela të telefonit”, është këngë e adaptuar nga turqishtja me titull:”Telefonden telerinden”, që është një këngë shumë e popullarizuar në Turqi dhe thuaj se nuk ka këngëtar popullor turk që nuk e ka të incizuar këtë këngë.
    Kënga më e adaptuar popullore turke, është “Kënga e Çanakalasë”. Kjo këngë, për dallim nga të tjerat, është adaptuar me tekst dhe melodi të njëjtë dhe këndohet me të madhe ndër shqiptarë, grekë dhe maqedonë .
Kënga e adaptuar në gjuhën shqipe me titull:”Kallma cigaren”, është këngë tipike turke me titull:”Jallanxhi çoban” e që përveç turqve , e kanë adaptuar edhe grekët , maqedonët dhe romët.
    Këngën popullore me titull:”Ç’ na çudite moj Hyrije” e kam hasur të kënduar nga këngëtarët turqë në gjuhën turke, për të cilën nuk dihet se a është këngë  e vërtetë shqipe, a po është adaptuar nga turqishtja?! Edhe këngën me titull:”S’ paske pasë një pikë mëshirë” e këndojnë me të madhe këngëtarët grekë e që nuk dihet se kush prej kujt e ka adaptua?!
Kur jemi tek adaptimet e këngëve në mes të grekëve dhe shqiptarëve, nuk mund ta tejkaloj një fakt që më ka habitur shumë . Fjala është për melodinë e këngës së Dedë Gjon Lulit, të cilën e kam dëgjuar të kënduar origjinal nga këngëtarët grekë !
    Këngën legjendare “Hasan Aga dhe çika Potureshë” , përveç shqiptarëve, me të madhe e këndojnë edhe maqedonët dhe boshnjakët. I njëjti problem na paraqitet edhe tek kënga me titull:”Zo’  ku krisi pushka pramë”, të cilën e kanë adaptuar serbët, maqedonët dhe goranët, por që ata këtë motiv e lidhin me shembjen e bjeshkëve të Sharrit, e cila i mbytë tre barinj dhe titullohet “Se navali Shar pllanina”.
Kënga popullore me titull:”Unazën e arit në gisht po ta ruaj”, është adaptuar në origjinal nga kënga popullore turke me titull:”Aman Doktor”, të cilën e këndojnë me të madhe elita e këngëtarëve të Radio Televizionit të Turqisë .
Tekstin  i këngës popullore me motive dasmore:”Do t’i kallim fitilat e llamës”,  të cilin shumë herët e kanë thurë e kënduar me përcjellje të defeve , vajzat fshatare, tani këngëtarët e estradës sonë e këndojnë duke ia veshur një melodi tipike të një kënge bullgare?!
    Një hit i madh në tregun e muzikës kosovare, është plasuar viteve të fundit përmes një teksti të titulluar :”Hidhe vallen mori kosovare”, të cilit fund e krye i është veshur një melodi shumë e njohur popullore rumune!
    Ndër këngët e adaptuara prej turqishtes , po i përmendim edhe këngët:”Opa, nina, nina, naj”,”Solla, solla mindilin”(Sallasana, sallasana mindilim) dhe “Du me t’ dhanë moj bija ime”(Këzum seni Alije), të cilat janë adaptuar në gjuhën shqipe, greke, maqedone, rome dhe serbe.
    Prej këngëve më të njohura popullore shqiptare të cilat i kanë adaptuar serbët dhe boshnjakët , po i përmendim vetëm dy:”Ani krisi pushka në stom të Drinit”=”More puçe pushka na dolini Drima” dhe “Hajde Shote mashallah”= “Shote, mori Shote, Shote mashalla”.
    Këso adaptimesh dhe kësi shembujsh kemi me qindra , por kemi edhe një numër të madh të valleve popullore të cilat janë adaptuar nga popujt e Ballkanit dhe Anadollia, e që janë bërë pjesë e pa ndashme e jetës sonë muzikore.

Çka janë përkthimet në këngët popullore ?

    Këngët e adaptuara nga popujt tjerë, shpesh herë i hasim edhe të përkthyera nga përmbajtja e tyre origjinale .
    Përkthimet e këngëve të huaja bëhen në dy mënyra:
1.    Përkthimi i tekstit për shkak të kureshtjes së temës, apo ngjarjes e cila trajtohet në atë këngë dhe
2.    Përkthimi i imponuar nga ana e pushtet-mbajtësit, i cili me çdo kusht tenton që edhe përmes këngës, t’ ua imponojë popujve të robëruar ideologjinë dhe kulturën e vet !
Nga cikli i këngëve të huaja, të përkthyera në gjuhën shqipe për shkak të ngjarjes tragjike, po e përmendim vetëm “Këngën e Çanakalasë” e cila është përkthyer nga turqishtja, për arsye se në Luftën e përgjakshme të këtij qyteti, thuhet se kanë marrë pjesë shumë të rinj shqiptarë , të cilët janë mobilizuar me dhunë dhe atje kanë rënë viktima.
Nga cikli i këngëve të përkthyera me imponim të pushtet-mbajtësve, po i përmendim vetëm disa prej tyre, me të cilat jemi përballur të gjithë ne gjeneratat që kemi përjetuar okupimin sllavo-komunist serbo-jugosllav, sidomos pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore e deri më 12 Qershor 1999, kur secilit  shqiptar i është imponuar këndimi i këngëve të përkthyera partizano-çetnike sllavo-komuniste , duke filluar që nga bankat shkollore, në shërbimet ushtarake, në aksione të ndryshme vullnetare punuese dhe në të gjitha festat e ndryshme shtetërore .
Ndër himnet e obliguara të këngëve të kësaj kategorie, pa dyshim se ka qenë kënga me titull:”Druzhe Tito, mi ti se kunemo”= “Shoku Tito, ne po të betohemi”, e cila ka qenë e përkthyer në të gjitha gjuhët e popujve të cilët kanë qenë nën administrimin e federatës jugosllave .Pastaj kënga “Sava komandant”, “Partizani n’ luftë po shkonte” e shumë të tjera.
Në kuadër të ciklit të këngëve të përkthyera me ideologji dhe imponim të pushtet-mbajtësit, bëjnë pjesë edhe një numër simbolik i këngëve rapsodike të përkthyera vullnetarisht nga ana e disa rapsodëve popullor që ishin lojal ndaj pushtetit aktual dhe pushtetarëve. Nga këngët e tilla, po i përmendim këngët me titull:”Oj dragane iza brega”=”More i dashur  në qatë  breg”,”Na Kordunu grob do groba” = “Në Kordun prej varrit në varr” , e cila herë këndohej në variant origjinal, herë në një variant që quhej:”Prej Kosovës deri n’ Nish”.
 Ndërsa , kryevepra e këngëve lojale dhe  ideologjike ndaj pusht-mbajtësit, pa dyshim se ishte kënga rapsodike me titull:”Marrshall Tita n’ kali t’ bardhë”, të cilën këngë e kishin adaptuar kryekëput nga teksti i këngës patriotike – historike që i këndohej dikur me titull: “Maliq Pasha n’ at të zi” .

Çka janë huazimet në këngët popullore ?

Termi “huazim” i këngëve popullore, është plotësisht term i përdorur gabimisht dhe i pa logjikshëm. Fjala “huazim”, ka të bëjë marrjen e gjë sendeve, apo parave , të cilat huazohen nga njerëzit e afërm, shokët, miqtë, në rastet kur njeriu është në gjendje të vështirë, në skamje, varfëri dhe ato i huazon për një kohë të caktuar sa për të kryer punët dhe nevojat e tij elementare, por që ato duhet t’ ia kthej huadhënësit në kohën dhe afatin e caktuar kohor.
Pra, kënga nuk mund të huazohet as se si, nga se ajo nuk është mjet që mund t’ i kthehet pronarit, në rastin konkret – autorit! Por , e vërteta e këtyre “huazimeve” , nga ana e disa interpretuesve të pa ndërgjegjshëm të këngëve popullore, është hiq më pak se një vjedhje klasike e veprës së autorit, pa autorizim dhe pa kompensim material.
Këto lloje të “huazimeve” , nuk mund të trajtohen ndryshe, pos vjedhje e veprës së autorit. Në rastet konkrete, interpretuesit e pa cipë të këngës popullore, ia vjedhin këngën autorit me tekst dhe melodi, madje  shkojnë aq larg, sa që para opinionit prezantohen vet si autorë të tekstit, autor të melodisë dhe kantautor, duke e shënuar emrin dhe mbiemrin e vet nën titullin e veprës së vjedhur?!
Ka edhe interpretues të tillë, që këngën e vjedhur nga autori i vërtetë, e prezantojnë para opinionit publik, si “këngë popullore”, ose “këngë pa autor”?!
Në kohën kur nuk respektohen ligjet mbi mbrojtën e veprave të autorëve dhe ato ligje asnjëherë nuk zbatohen në praktikë, së pakut artikullshkruesit dhe moderatorët e emisioneve të tilla, janë të obliguar që veprat kriminale dhe aktorët e tyre , t’i emërtojnë me emër të vërtetë:”Hajna”, “Vjedhje”, e jo “Huazues” dhe “Huazime!”
Gjilan, më 12.07.2009.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Marr nga ni forum tjeter shqiptar...I Titulluar *Dardania.de*..por si shum me fam,me duket nje forum me i persosur per nga shkrimet, dhe anasjelltas nje shoqeri tejet e manciopuar nder te tjera..ku per momentin zgjodha diqka shum interesante,(dhen nga nje bashkbisedues si mik i ketij antari) i njohur me nofken.*Panta_rhei*
> http://www.dardania.de/vb/upload/ima...ine=1144849523
> *I cili thote...*
> Po bisedoja nji ditë me një mik timin. Mik të vjetër, më të vjetër se unë. E njoh si një person mjaft të matur, intelektual dhe, mbi të gjitha, që reflekton drejtë. Ka jetuar dhe jeton pjesën më të madhe të jetës në Kosovë, rrethanat e së cilës mendoj se i njeh mjaft mirë.
> Derisa po e pyesja për disa miq e për disa persona, të njohur tanë të përbashkët, miku im u drejtua kah unë dhe me një fytyrë prej të befasuari më thotë:
> 
> -..., a po të duket bre edhe ty që diqysh kohëve të fundit njerëzit po sillen sikur me e dijtë që bota është në të sosur?
> Nuk po e kanë fort gajle për fytyrë, nuk e kanë gajle për moral... nuk lodhen fort për pasojat e veprimeve të tyre... nuk brengosen fort për pasojat e fjalëve që flasin... nuk e kanë gajle fort nëse hyjnë borgj... nuk e shohin të arsyeshme të zgjedhin njerëzit nëse janë shokë të mirë e të ndershëm, ose nëse janë të pandershëm... besnikë a jobesnikë... nuk ju bën përshtypje fort përkushtimi ndaj familjes, prindërve... nuk lodhen fort me kënd shoqërohen, as me kënd dashurohen, as se me kënd martohen...
> Kryesisht, njerëzit po jetojnë "sot për nesër"... pa të ardhme. Ose, nuk ju intereson fort të kujdesen se si do të jetojnë në të ardhmen e vet - mbi çfarë baze?
> ...


Bota nuk eshte ne te sosur ,pore shqipetaret jane sosur .
Koha eshte e matrapazeve . Matrapazet do te sundojne ne shqiptarizem nje kohe te gjate .

----------


## hajla

> Bota nuk eshte ne te sosur ,pore shqipetaret jane sosur .
> Koha eshte e matrapazeve . Matrapazet do te sundojne ne shqiptarizem nje kohe te gjate .


Eh,Ska si te jete ndryshe perzote,mjere ne per kohen e sodit :rrotullo syte: !

pershendes  :Lulja3: 

Hajla.

----------


## hajla

*A ka një njeri të ndershëm në Kosovë?*

Ne fakt Titulli larte,permbahet nga Gazetari-*"Arben Idrizi"-Bota Sot!*




> P.s.dhe para se t'lexohet artikulli ne vijim,Une Hajla, do theksoja,apo shtoi dhe nje pyetje se a ka njeri apo politikan,te ndershem ne mbar Kombin Shqiptar...?????
>  "Megjithate,dhe sa i shifni per nga numer i konsiderushem te ndershem, dhe sa te pa ndershem"??!!


Vijon...nga Gazetari-Arben Idrizi.(si q'e ceka dhe me larte),Ndaj Arbeni thote,Kur merr fund edhe njeriu i fundit i ndershëm, duhen edhe 50 vite të tjera që të lindë një tjetër. Deri atëherë, çfarë do të ndodhë?
*Nga Arben Idrizi më 10 korrik 2011 në ora 12:35*
Po të isha një qytetar i Anglisë, Gjermanisë, Francës, Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, ose i cilitdo vend tjetër dhe po të informohesha rreth Kosovës nga mediat e shtypura dhe ato elektronike, në një çast, besoj, do të pyetesha nëse ka një njeri të ndershëm në Kosovë.

Do t’ia bëja vetes këtë pyetje në rastin kur do ta lexoja ndonjë artikull, i cili do të më informonte se një ish kryeministër, i konsideruar në vend si hero i gjallë, gjykohet në gjykatën ndërkombëtare për krime të luftës, nën akuzën se, ndër të tjera, ka shkelur konventat ndërkombëtare të luftës, ka vrarë civilë dhe, përtej atij gjyqi, pas luftës është i dyshuar për vrasje të tjera, dyshohet se është pasuruar duke keqpërdorur pushtetin e tij, etj.; se ndaj kryeministrit të tashëm rëndojnë akuza të rënda për trafikim me organe njerëzore; se Kosova, sipas raportit të fundit të Bankës Botërore, për shkak të korrupsionit, keqpërdorimeve, burokracisë, është vendi më i vështirë për të hapur dhe bërë biznes; se Kosova, sipas raportit të fundit të State Departament, është vend i trafikimit me qenie njerëzore, drogës dhe krimit të organizuar; se Kosova, sipas raportit të Freedom House, është vend me një demokraci të papjekur dhe me mungesë të konsiderueshme të lirisë së shprehjes; se Qeveria ka ndikim mbi gjyqësorin; se Auditori vazhdimisht, ndër vite, në cilëndo qeveri, ka gjetur dhe vazhdon të gjejë parregullsi të ndryshme në institucionet qeveritare, si keqpërdorim të detyrës, korrupsion, përvetësim të parasë dhe pronës publike, etj.; se zyrtarë të ndryshëm politikë, të dyshuar, të akuzuar apo edhe të dënuar, prapëseprapë vazhdojnë ta zhvillojnë aktivitetin e tyre zyrtar; se gjatë dhe pas luftës ka pasur vrasje ushtarake dhe politike që nuk janë zbardhur kurrë; se në Parlament ekziston një frymë e gjuhës së urrejtjes dhe inateve personale dhe një tendencë e zgjidhjes së problemeve me dhunë - ku nuk e ke një rast të vetëm të një debati të shëndoshë politik e intelektual; se të gjitha mediat janë ose të rreshtuara pas ndonjë subjekti politik a grupi interesi ose të kontrolluara pa dashjen e tyre nga subjekte të caktuara në pushtet ose jo; se administrata publike është e përmbushur jo nga nëpunës në bazë të profesionit dhe meritës, por në bazë të nepotizmit, përkatësisë politike, etj., çka bën që ajo administratë të ndërrohet pothuajse krejtësisht pas çdo ndërrimi të qeverisë; se një pjesë e zyrtarëve nuk e deklarojnë pasurinë, ose se ata që e deklarojnë nuk i bëjnë të ditura burimet e asaj pasurie – dhe se shkalla e atij pasurimi është e pamundshme të arrihet në mënyrë ligjore në një vend të vogël dhe me mundësi të kufizuara si Kosova; se sistemin e mjeruar shëndetësor dhe arsimor e shohin si të arritur; se...

Shikuar nga ky aspekt, del se, në të vërtetë, të paktën hë për hë, pyetja është pakëz më e konkretizuar, në formën: a ka një personalitet politik dhe intelektual të ndershëm në Kosovë? Por, përderisa mbiemri i parë, ‘politik’, nuk na vë para asfarë dilemash, i dyti, ‘intelektual’, mund edhe të na vërë. Megjithatë, në këtë kontekst, me termin ‘intelektual’ nënkuptoj përgjithësisht, përtej profesionit të caktuar, intelektualin e rreshtuar ose atë të angazhuar, me kushtin që ky i fundit të ekzistojë si i tillë.
Do të ishte ndoshta banale që të kërkohet ndershmëri të një intelektual i rreshtuar, sidomos nëse Kosova është një vend me ato tipare siç u përshkrua. Derisa kanë zgjedhur të jenë të rreshtuar pas këtyre subjekteve politike, natyrisht që kanë zgjedhur edhe t’i mbrojnë politikat e tyre.

Intelektualët e angazhuar – s’ka.

Nuk e di të jetë përpjekur, e nëse po, të ketë mundur dikush deri sot të japë një përgjigje se si është e mundshme që qytetarët t’i kenë votuar dhe zgjedhur këtë lloj politikanësh. Janë të mashtruar në naivitetin e tyre, apo përkundër kanë zgjedhur me vetëdije? Kjo e fundit do ta vente në pikëpyetje jo vetëm nivelin e edukimit dhe arsimimit, por drejtpërdrejt atë të ndershmërisë dhe humanizmit.
Tani, a ka një njeri të ndershëm në Kosovë?

Nuk dëshiroj që kjo pyetje të tingëllojë si banalizim i gjithçkaje. Prandaj, do ta shtroj pyetjen në një mënyrë shumë më konkrete, sa për të reflektuar pakëz.
Po marrim një situatë hipotetike, por krejt të mundshme. A ekziston një qytetar, i cili, duke dashur të nxjerrë një dokument të thjeshtë në komunë dhe i përballur me burokracinë dhe zakonin e nëpunësve që të marrin mitë, do të priste, për hir të parimeve, edhe me muaj të tërë, duke rrezikuar të mos e marrë fare, vetëm e vetëm që të mos bjerë në “mëkatin” e korruptimit të nëpunësit që dëshiron, kërkon dhe këmbëngul të jetë i korruptuar?

P.S.:
Mark Twain do të ironizonte: unë isha njeriu i fundit i ndershëm, po meqë tash nuk jam më, meqë dështova, duke ua kthyer shpinën idealeve të mia rinore, do të duhen edhe 50 vite që të lindë një pasardhës imi.
Po me ne, qytetarët, çfarë ndodhi? Kur ua kthyem shpinën
idealeve?
*************
"Dhe si perfundim,do doja qe dhe une si antare e ketij forumi shqiptar.
Thjeshte,Per tu bashakangjitur me mendimet e njejta, *"lidhur me artikullin"*madje dhe fjalet shtes me larte... :Lulja3: 

*Falemnderit*
*Hajla.*

----------


## Hylltar

> Traditë kosovare?
> 
> Një rast tjetër i patriotizmit pa mbulesë ishte mënyra se si kryetari i Komunës së Suharekës, Blerim Kuçi, u mundua ta arsyetojë heshtjen e tij përballë kërkesës së EULEX-it për të dhënë dëshmi lidhur me arrestimin e tij nga ana e disa eksponentëve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës në vitin 1999. Pas luftës Kuçi nuk ka ngurruar t’u tregojë krerëve të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës se është keqtrajtuar nga UÇK-ja, flitet madje se ishte dënuar edhe me vdekje. Nëse ky vendim ka ekzistuar është mirë që s’është ekzekutuar dhe kështu ka shpëtuar një njeri, por jo pak të tjerë nuk kanë shpëtuar, sepse krahas luftës kundër Serbisë disa shqiptarë kanë zhvilluar edhe një luftë vëllavrasëse. Kjo temë delikate për shoqërinë shqiptare të Kosovës ka mbetur e mbyllur edhe falë oportunizmit të viktimave. Është çështje personale e Blerim Kuçit për të mos dhënë dëshmi, por është tallje me publikun kur ai përpiqet që heshtjen e tij dhe bllokimin e punës së drejtësisë t’ia shesë opinionit si akt patriotik në mbrojtje të atyre që quhen “vlera të luftës” dhe në rastin konkret s’janë gjë tjetër veçse pisllëqe. Kuçi ishte javën e kaluar mysafir në emisionin “Interaktiv” në KTV dhe heshtjen e tij u mundua ta arsyetojë disi me traditën kosovare. Kam dëgjuar shpesh referime dëshpëruese të prokurorëve të UNMIK-ut dhe EULEX-it, të cilët thonë se në një shoqëri me mentalitet fisnor, parashtetëror dhe pasotoman është pothuaj e pamundshme të luftohet krimi dhe të ndriçohen anët e errëta të historisë, sepse ende këtu sundon ligji i heshtjes. A nuk e vërteton këtë vetë një kryetar komune me emrin Blerim Kuçi? Thënë shkurt: është punë e tij që ka zgjedhur heshtjen, por së paku të mos mundohet ta arsyetojë atë pa argumente.
> Të dalldisur nga akti i Kuçit, i cili s’mund të shikohet si ndihmesë drejtësisë, gjatë fundjavës me një deklaratë skandaloze u paraqit edhe Organizata e Veteranëve të Luftës së UÇK-së, e njohur shpesh për argati politike dhe jo për mbrojtje të idesë çlirimtare të Kosovës. Kjo organizatë u bën thirrje ish-luftëtarëve të UÇK-së të mos pranojnë autoritetin e EULEX-it dhe të mos japin deklarata lidhur me “të ashtuquajturat krime të luftës”. Mbetet e paqartë nëse ky apel vlen edhe për ata ish-ushtarë, që eventualisht mund të thirren nga EULEX-i për të dëshmuar edhe për krimet e forcave serbe. Ngjashëm si në rastin e Institutit Albanologjik dhe të Blerim Kuçit edhe reagimi i veteranëve bën pjesë në paradën e popullizmit. Me këso sjelljesh shoqëria e Kosovës largohet nga Evropa.


Kjo dëshmon se ky njeri e ka merituar që ka shpëtuar nga vdekja gjatë luftës.

Vlerat e luftës nuk futen në thonjëza, vetëm një gomar e bën këtë gjë.\

Këta analistët siç u tregon edhe emri vetëm seks anal dinë me njëri tjetrin. Për një mendje të shëndoshë nuk është e vështirë të vërehet se nuk po sulmohet PDK as Thaçi por po sulmohet kombi shqiptar dhe UÇK-ja e shenjtë, duke akuzuar për krime.

Duhet t'i thirrin mendjes shqiptarët, kur pas luftës të huajt e përhapën slloganin "falni dhe harroni" dhe kështu ua falën serbëve krimet më mizore, ndërsa tash denigrohen vlerat e luftës çlirimtare.

----------

